# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Cafe >  Free Beginners Guide

## Technoviking

Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.

This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.

Digg It

----------


## lukjad

Thanks Technoviking! Since the thanks feature is disabled for now:



I'll download it as soon as I can.

----------


## Lunx

Thank you for the sticky post and link. I've just downloaded and about to go and peruse it, looks like just the type of thing I've been searching for all over the place.

----------


## twodogsdad

Ditto! I'm trying to get a bunch of old machines up and running for folks without money to buy new computers, old imacs, compaqs, etc... This is just the help I need. Thank you.

cal :Popcorn: !

----------


## Gh0stie

just installed Ubuntu last weekend and was seeking a beginners guide, thanks!

----------


## Captain_tux

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


Awesome, just awesome... thank you *Technoviking* and *Keir Thomas*!

----------


## highrik

I downloaded it and have been reading it for the last hour... really clear and down to earth  :Very Happy:

----------


## binbash

It is cool! thanks

----------


## NewJack

I recommend  Ubuntu Kung Fu.  Great reference easy to pick up and read. 

A thanks goes out to Keir Thomas for offering this guide.

----------


## blueridgedog

I just scanned the entire PDF and it is a great document for a beginner...I plan to order a few copies for people I know can benefit from it.

----------


## SOULRiDER

This is great, i know some people that could really use this guide!

----------


## Michael.Godawski

Very Good Thing, very good...  :Very Happy: 
Thank you.

----------


## Jokimoto

Thanks very much  :Smile:

----------


## lord-zk

> very good thing, very good...
> Thank you.


+1

----------


## meho_r

Nice! Thanks a lot  :Very Happy:

----------


## ptn107

Thanks!

----------


## Wende

Thanks for the reference guide.  Just installed 8.04 last night to my laptop, find it very straight forward and this guide will definitely help as i dwelve deeper.

----------


## egalvan

> Keir Thomas,, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu.
>  This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


Great information. I am always looking for down-loadable documentation.
(Too often the machine I am working on has no Internet available).

I just wish there was a "donate" button on the author's website.
I'd shoot him a dollar or two in a heartbeat.
We need more authors like him.

ErnestG

----------


## thechansen

Wow, awesome stuff.  Very nice of Mr Thomas to release the PDF for free,  I just picked up his other book as well.

----------


## Raynman37

Very nice guide.  Thanks a ton!

----------


## Axeonfluke

My first forum post WOOO. Thanks a bunch for the pdf.  I'm going to hunker down with a cup of coffee now and get me some book learnin'.

----------


## glotz

Too bad it's not free.

----------


## mbzn

Helpfull, and in depth
Thanx!!!

----------


## mbzn

> Too bad it's not free.


The PDF is free #sorry see what you mean
it helps though

----------


## UbuntuNerd

ok, Keir Thomas I can respect that, the link on my blog now points to your site hope thats ok with you but I will still like to have it im my blog.
ubuntunerd

----------


## rjplumer

I just downloaded this recently and I've found it very helpful and easy to follow.

----------


## Cream Jeans

This will be very intriguing.

----------


## pysel

grazie per il grande benvenuto
thanks for the great welcome

----------


## DarkReaper79

Thanks so much, this is going to be very useful to me.  :Smile:

----------


## myersnsoda

Technoviking and Kier Thomas...awesome. I'm a happy new linuxite, recovering from the MS virus!! :Popcorn:

----------


## halovivek

Already it has been given link in Philippines forum ...

----------


## cmptreng

Thank you so much!!!  Excellent resource!

----------


## magh-87

I can't wait to read this when I get home from work
Thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## kbutcher5

So getting that, thanks man!

----------


## Jolly-Swagman

Thanks very handy to have as a reference book, for when you get the old brain freeze,

----------


## channerhewitt

I also downloaded this recently and I've found it very helpful and easy to follow. But what is the difference between Windows Xp and Ubuntu?

----------


## utakbiya

Thank you so much for this guide...helps alot! :Very Happy:

----------


## Lunx

Finding this an invaluable guide and highly recommend it to others. One great resource I got from this guide is the link to Full Circle Magazine. 21 issues available for download as PDF and they contain some very good introductory stuff for us noobs, along with plenty of solid info for users of all standards and abilities. Love how there are tutorials not only on using Ubuntu, but also for many of the other apps that come pre-installed with the distro, or are often downloaded by Ubuntu users (and users of other Linux flavours), Gimp, Scribus etc. I figured I'd start off downloading in order right back from first issue so I can follow tutorials in correct order (so only read up to issue five so far). Also very interesting to read about the earlier releases, as I'm completely new to Ubuntu and haven't played with any other version than Intrepid, so it's great to be able to learn just how far Ubuntu has come in it's short life. 

Anyone that's interested in checking it out can find Full Circle Magazine here. If you click the download link on top of page there, it will take you to a listing of all issues (and there are issues translated into languages other than English as well)

----------


## vamper

Thanks very much for the free beginners guide, I got bored with all the windows crap, now it will be Ubuntu all the way.

----------


## BellocDK

:KDE Star: *KUDOS!* :KDE Star: 

Nice one, I love when good things are free. I been playing about with Debian before and only an little Ubuntu abit, but nothing really seriously. But now I'm even more then crazy for learning more! And even found out that my lappy (Nice Acer Aspire 3680  :Very Happy:   :Razz:  btw.) is fully functional with it! ( Found this nice tread by google, which made me register for the following questions, that I have: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=392666  :KDE Star: ).


First of all, I better start out by saying, I tried Vista for some time now on my desktop, and it runs like an charm but why try Ubuntu and get an get good experience. So I choosed my old lappy to being the "victim" here hee hee.

*1.)*
_Can't wait too read if there is fully support for WPA2 or it has to be standard WPA ?_

*2.)*
_If I should delete my windows system partion to install this free OS lovly software on instead, would I also have to remove my backup drive (Which is NTFS). Or is it possible to save those files later in perhaps an network connection, say making an connection from Micro$oft Pi$ta to Ubuntu machines NTFS backup drive or the other way around. After all, we're talking 20-22GB backup, that I don't have the HDD space for at this moment, but would like to know if I should safe copy them first or let this nervous thought easily go away until my days complete with an freshly installed Ubuntu._

*2a.)* (Last but not least)
_Now for the main settings, that I planned, my current system drive is 30 GB big, and I thought about 15-20 GB for Ubuntu and rest for swap file etc. (Keep in mind that my main drive is 55GB in total but I still wanna keep my backup ), should this be enough for an proper feeling of an installed Ubuntu experience, or should give it more space ?_


Thanks again for the book and look forward to reading and hearing some replies to my "silly n00berish" questions, but if theres one thing I learned, then it's no questions 2 dumb to be asked, only dumb answers can be made  :Wink:   :Popcorn:

----------


## NHArticleTen

Thanks!

----------


## Ngo Hai Bac

Thank you very much. I think that this book will be very useful for the beginner who don't know how to start.

I will introduce it in my blog and send to my Vietnamese friends.

Best regards,

----------


## max_freespirit

thanks for your guide! Good Day.
Massimo

----------


## harrykar

I'm new here hi all meanwhile :Smile: Ok i'm not a newbie on *nix but i guess that read this book help me to "drive" speedily on ubuntu. Definitely a pleasant text.Tnx to Ubuntu and Keir  :Very Happy:  :Popcorn:

----------


## teganisaurusrex

Yes, thank you too! I haven't gotten a look at it yet, but it sounds like just what I need.

----------


## mahi_j87

thank u very much.

----------


## oTZ

Thanks a lot, i just installed ubuntu on my mac and was looking for a good place to start on learning some basic stuff, Great book!

----------


## crjackson

This may just be the best sticky ever posted in the Beginners Forum.  Many Thanks...

----------


## tatarata

Thanks for the information, it's a very good book.

----------


## mookiemu

Thanks, downloaded it and started reading it. After five minutes decided to by the hard copy for a very good friend who is gnew  :Razz:  to linux.

----------


## The_Original_Modifier

Just in time, I finally took a friends advice and since the old lappy hard drive crashed I installed it and decided to take the plunge. Installing Ubuntu 8.1 as I type. Thank you so much it will help me greatly and avoid me asking too many questions that are common sense. 


Greeat site btw, it has come in sooooo handy in the past 2 hours since I joined, lol.

Mod :Very Happy:

----------


## cencithomas

Oh wow.  :Shocked:  This is huge. Thank you so much.

----------


## Cope57

More useful PDF documents for Linux users.

You could also use txt or doc for the filetype.

----------


## nvoliveira

It's a fantastic manual of UBUNTU to all Ubuntu users.

Fantastic Work

----------


## TimPlaz

Hi all....I'm also new to Ubuntu and Linux myself. I have been a user of MS Windows since Windows 3.1. I recently tried upgrading my BIOS on-board flash chip and lost XP. I'm kinda glad in a way since I can now take the challenge to learn a new OS. I'm hoping this forum and publication is just what I want for guidance and directions. I'm looking forward to all new posts!!

----------


## cisco2009

Thank You very much

----------


## mnmus

Thanks. Looks like it will be useful. (The "cup half empty" part of me half *heh* wants to insert an mp3 of "Where Were You When I Needed You" but nah.  :Smile: )

----------


## Bizard

thank you!!

----------


## mmck

thanks a lot... helps alot...

----------


## manurakesh

From what I've read so far in the book , this has probably been one of the best guides on Ubuntu. Kudos to Mr. Keir Thomas for such a precise and helpful book. :Wave:

----------


## 697loscfc

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


that's GREAT :guitar:

----------


## cancerdude

Thank you. I bow to Keir for this. The spirit of GNU/Linux will survive with people
like you.

----------


## jerrrys

> More useful PDF documents for Linux users.
> 
> You could also use txt or doc for the filetype.


?HOW? you do that...and more important, will it work in email...thanks

----------


## jono2009

Thanks for all this information. Has helped myself and a friend who at the age of 85 is enjoying surfing the internet on Linux Ubuntu, after the confusing and depressing experiences on M/Soft.

jono2009

----------


## ramblie

Just read it and I think it useful enough. Thanks for the link here.

----------


## Mapusaurus

I think it's a great book; Keir Thomas has done a very good job.

----------


## atriagrawal

I have just installed ubuntu and downloaded the guide book. Lets see how it works, I am very excited

----------


## luckydeveloper

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


THank you so mucccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  :Capital Razz:  :Popcorn:  :Guitar:

----------


## jeterfan1

downloading pdf now. thank you for the resource.

----------


## Traygon

Thanks for the link, read through it and will keep it open most of the time for reference  :Smile:

----------


## gaurav.240484

This Guide is really wonderful and easy to read,but the only thing which i require from ubuntu forums is to provide a guide which would suggest how to install useful software in Ubuntu,like Oracle,Mysql,Java,and other stuff with and without having internet connection.
-Gaurav Bhaskar-

----------


## zgembo

Thank you. :Very Happy:

----------


## sERAPHIM_newbie_at_linux

Cheers, I am totally new to Linux/Ubuntu so this should come in handy.

----------


## ken_34

Thanks! I was debating on whether or not to purchase a book, but it looks like this will work great for getting me started.

----------


## Noo 2 Ubuntoo

Another "thanks" to added to the many already here. I've only just got Ubuntu a couple of weeks ago and this is proving to be invaluable. Very very  helpful - this is going to be my bible.

----------


## stalkier

Thanks a lot. I recently met a dude that did not have the money to buy a PC. I am donating one to him and it has Ubuntu 8.04LTS installed. Since he is new to linux he will need this beginner's guide. Thanks again.

----------


## Leo Dragonheart

That rocks!!! I just downloaded the PDF ( cause sadly I can't even afford the $10.00 for the paperback) This is very cool though. Thank you Technoviking. Much and Many Thanx to Keir Thomas for writeing the book in the first place but also making it free for guys like me. Thanx Keir Thomas.

Leo Dragonheart

----------


## rwpage

Excellent! I've been away from ubuntu since Hoary Hedgehog (don't remember if that was the name or not, but I'm sure you guys will know what I mean) and this really helped. Thanks!

----------


## Charrlie

Thank you so much, I sighed a breath of relief when I started reading and understood!  I will definitely try to get your other books.  People like you make me happy to be trying out Ubuntu.

----------


## pidgey

Wow, Thanks for this! :KDE Star:

----------


## bubwitmaingay

How can I get the free pocket book?

I live in Southeast Asia, particularly Philippines and I'm very interested to get a hand on Ubuntu, at least with a book on hand. How can I get the printed version from Canonical?

Thanks very much. :Razz:

----------


## bubwitmaingay

Oh, sorry folks, my fault. I haven't clicked on the link page to the Pocket Book. It says I can download the PDF or buy the printed version for ~ $10.00. 

I guess I should invest for the printed book to get a hand on Ubuntu. A propriety OS commonly used here (Microsoft) costs about $250+ (that's for XP) and the pocket book guide for Ubuntu costs a fraction of that. I have used a pirated Microsoft XP once, it never gave me a problem until I hooked up in the internet - my machine started to go loco afterwards (the CD installation costs only $2). Microsoft OS too is swarmed with all the harmful things - worms, viruses, malwares, spywares and what have you.

So I shifted to Linux, and got the free Ubuntu CD shipped to my residence. It costs me nothing; it is worry-free of viruses; I can use applications similar to MS, it's great. *Thanks to people at Canonical*.

_(The term Ubuntu has a similar cultural dimension to our country - it is called BAYANIHAN [pronounced as written] and I even found a Linux Distro created here of the same name.)_

----------


## zeroseven0183

This help is very much appreciated.

----------


## Klaz168

Thanks, Beginning Ubuntu Linux from Novice to Professional is another great book by Keir Thomas

----------


## kolbiel

Great book!! Loved it! I've read it and now I'm on Ubuntu as well!! Thanks

----------


## drinkpepsi

Thanks, will come in handy.

----------


## Jim Rimedio

Thank you.  I downloaded and am reading the book.

----------


## Christopher8827

Nice. Its like Ubuntu for dummies.  :Razz:

----------


## 64TBOLT

does installing this program delete my OS i have now. can i go back to my orignal OS if needed??

----------


## kjaggu

Thanks a lot for the same  :Smile:

----------


## nozty

> does installing this program delete my OS i have now. can i go back to my orignal OS if needed??


you can always double boot it so you can still use your previos OS when you boot up. just remember to fix up the partitions before you install it. i lost my files to my impatience.. lol

----------


## jillg

wow! thank you for posting this!
 i just got ubuntu and i was looking for something to help me out. thanks!
 :KDE Star:

----------


## gogo2520

Thanks for the info. Covers some of the basics. Was a little confusing trying to figure out what you were saying about permissions, kind of rushed through that. But the hard stuff like installing a package and getting it running, not much help, except the easy ones. could use some help with files like VMware or Wine.
                              gogo

----------


## 086voyager

Many thanks for send me the link.

I think is a great, particularly for all of us who just start.

Thanks again

----------


## Philo1

Thanks for the info, I do appreciate it.

----------


## mongoose_za

This is great, having to keep minimising the pdf when my boss approaches  :Very Happy:

----------


## lbradford86

Thank you for the link

----------


## ooofence

Thank you for posting the link to the guide...it is great for someone like me who is below the level of newbie

----------


## Aaddron

Great guide! Thanks for the link.

----------


## iRoNMaSTeR

Thanks.
very nice source.

----------


## rust612000

thanx been needin this mabe now i wont have to tear up ubuntu as much to learn

----------


## sanath1978

OK cool. Thanks

----------


## Telamonus

Thank U (:-p}

----------


## cusinmex

i recently installed ubuntu
and all i can say that 
its what ive been looking for.
thanks for the book in advance.  :Smile: 

viva ubuntu! 
 :Wink:

----------


## RioNovo

Downloaded. Read. Learned a lot. Thanks much!!

----------


## mdsmedia

{snip}

----------


## gonzomalan

> Too bad it's not free.


it may not be Free (as in speech), but i think the only reason it's not is to ensure it's always made free (as in beer), because the author explicitly states that people may transfer/upload it wherever they feel, so long as no money is paid for it.

also, it was a great read. a quick and fast introduction to getting up and started, and the author gives general (and therefore long-lasting) guides on getting around the system, without spending time on tutoring on how to use specific programs (like OOo). mr. Thomas throws in a few links to his Ubuntu Kung Fu page when there's added functionality/support tips he can't fit in the book. very much appreciated, and makes me even more committed to free and Free software, and makes me curious to check out his other books.

----------


## uos

thank you really

----------


## anapob

Awesome.......i was also thinking of recording the solutions and workarounds of the problems that i had faced, in my blog [got a lot more inspiration now].......a must read for many people who are a total newbie to linux [just like me] to get acquainted with it.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## daduminis

*thank you very much most helpful*

----------


## lng80

thanks man, I was looking for something like this but couldn't find anything.

----------


## Opt-Crysys

Thanks, pretty new to Ubuntu, this will help lots, cheers!

----------


## m3gaman

I just installed Linux for the first time 2 days ago.  I am a Windows network guy by trade, so coming over to Linux has been a little daunting for me (which is probably why I have avoided it thus far). I am having a great time trying to learn as much as possible as I can see the possibilities with Linux are endless.  Beginners guides are exactly what I need.  Thank you providing this great resource for all of us newbies...

----------


## JQuinonez

thanks, you really help me

----------


## rabiabidabi

Awesome...thanks for this link and thanks to the author.

----------


## fruitful chaos

Sounds good!!!

----------


## measekite

> It is cool! thanks


Great looking avatar

----------


## perspectoff

After that, try the next level of guide and help manual:

Ubuntu guide (ubuntuguide.org) at http://ubuntuguide.org

and

Kubuntu guide (kubuntuguide.org) at http://kubuntuguide.org

----------


## byrd424

OMG THIS IS MY NEW JESUS

thanks, I just resurrected 2 of my old dells from the windows errors  :Very Happy:

----------


## annachen

thanks for share! That's what i am looking for. awesome!

----------


## rellis

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


Hello from Thailand,
I had been following Ubuntu since 2002, and until now I can install Ubuntu 8.10 in my new acer4520 64 bit, but I can not reach wifi, the good is I am dealing in the middle of Thais who do not like at all linux, and I found a l few enthusiastic who are helping to install the wireless driver, KOPUNKA, is thank you in Thai language, see you later, ellisrubio@gmail.com

----------


## Al Fischer

I downloaded it and then ordered a hard copy from Amazon. This is cheapr and better than printing it at home. Under $10 delivered. Excellent book and I feel it a necessity for anyone wanting to start with Ubuntu.

----------


## Shannon Roundtree

thanks

----------


## prariedogn

Good morning from Colorado, USA. Thanks for the beginner's guide. I will go and read now! Bye.

----------


## zarlon

Thank you.  Not new to Linux but new to Ubuntu.  Every distro has its quirks, hopefully this will help to avoid pitfalls or fix problems.

Shame Linux cannot come together and settle on a standard distro release for the desktops, servers are another animal all together.

----------


## kadamaje

Thanks! This perfectly serves my purposes

----------


## Sprut1

Thank you!

----------


## ray-zor

Fabulous. Thank you.

----------


## mimaso

hi all

gua new join this forum, just install ubuntu today, download poketguide, and at 1st step to learn ubuntu.... 

kier thomas,...guide me pls.. and thank for sharing poketguide bro...

mimaso
mimaso@bmail.com

----------


## ranch hand

I am working on a LiveCD to give to local folks here that will have the repos setup and so forth so that it will be easy for a week or so.  This will give them time to become familar with the system without needing to do anything.

This link will be on the desktop.  If it was "free" I would have it already in a file.

Thanks for the link.

----------


## Papa_of_3

Thank you muchly!  This is a really awesome resource for a Linux Newbie such as myself.

----------


## batharoy

> I am working on a LiveCD to give to local folks here that will have the repos setup and so forth so that it will be easy for a week or so.  This will give them time to become familar with the system without needing to do anything.
> 
> This link will be on the desktop.  If it was "free" I would have it already in a file.
> 
> Thanks for the link.


From the FAQ page found here.
http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/faq.html




> Can I really share the PDF Edition with friends, and even upload it to file sharing networks?
> Yeah! But remember that Ubuntu Pocket Guide and Reference is a copyrighted book, like just about every other book available right now. As the copyright holder, we ask that you share only the unmodified and complete PDF file, and don't charge a fee (i.e. you can't sell it). All rights are reserved. For more information, click here.


And from the Legal page found here.
http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/legal.html




> You may share the file electronically, which is to say, via the Internet (such as email), or on a USB memory stick, or CD-ROM disc. You may not include the PDF file as part of a larger product that you sell (i.e. featuring the PDF as part of a CD or DVD-ROM disk containing a Linux distribution, for which you charge a fee, even if the fee is only for the cost of the media). You may not produce a "hard copy" (i.e. printing the book).


So as long as you don't "charge a fee" you can include it on the CD/DVD.

----------


## ranch hand

I am planning on just giving the DVD to folks.  I may just put the sucker on there but there is something about it that makes me nervous.  I am not sure what it is.

Probably just goofy.

----------


## GeoDesigner

Excellent guide, will use on my newly-founded company to introduce people to Ubuntu. Thanks!

----------


## myothu

Thank alot
 :Capital Razz: 
I never use Linux before so please guide me 
How can I use Gtak,MSN,Yahoo,Skype etc.......?
And Give me some free beginner guide books for Linux.
I don't know where  to post question.So I posted it here.
If that was wrong place , please change correct place.
Thank all of u.

----------


## overdrank

> Thank alot
> 
> I never use Linux before so please guide me 
> How can I use Gtak,MSN,Yahoo,Skype etc.......?
> And Give me some free beginner guide books for Linux.
> I don't know where  to post question.So I posted it here.
> If that was wrong place , please change correct place.
> Thank all of u.


Hi and welcome, for your questions please post here Absolute Beginner Talk You will see a new thread button in the upper left corner.

----------


## marakas

Thanks for putting in the effort to make this, I found the section about bash productivity very useful!

----------


## exozito

I've just read this guide and it really gives in-depth detail on Ubuntu. I hope this book gets updated often  :Wink:

----------


## jvanbonn

Excellent read.  Any suggestions on beginner Linux reads?

----------


## Death_DealerV69

awesome.
i just installed yesterday.
thank you very much.

----------


## linuxrollup

Thanks for the guide!  :Very Happy:  I've already downloaded it and it's very organised and professional. Thanks again!

----------


## psychomichael

Awesome! Thanks!

----------


## rcayea

This is why I have chosen and love Ubuntu! I tried openSUSE, Mandriva, and many other distros, but none have the support and helpfullness that Ubuntu does. Merci!

R.

----------


## tshuo

Great.

----------


## bikoy888

thanks for the link

----------


## PenguinsFan

I gave this a read through recently, its actually a *VERY* good guide! Thanks for posting the info!

----------


## jlhaslip

Thank you. Looks like exactly what I need to improve my Ubuntu-ness.

----------


## 0246017733

) :Razz: )

----------


## Jazze

Installed Ubuntu a few hours ago. Felt an obligation to do it as a future computer engineer. So far feel like a blind kid in mine field (no offense to blind people . . . or mine fields). 
I get along pretty well with computers in general but Ubuntu makes me feel like a complete noob. This book is exactly what need to get started. Thanks a lot.

----------


## ahmad0007

Thanks  :KDE Star: 

Just a Beginner  :Guitar:

----------


## gkinney3203

Just ordered my copy, thanks!

----------


## xiaoqi

Thanks greatly!
Installed Ubuntu 8.10 yesterday (through cleaning Windows 7 Beta from my machine), so nice interface.
New to Ubuntu due to working requirements, will do some compatibility testing on Ubuntu for some enterprise application. Wish good result!
This Beginners Guide is quite useful!
Thanks again!

----------


## El Noruego

Thanks a lot! I have been using Ubuntu for a while now, not knowing anything about what GNU is, for instance...=)

----------


## markross

Awesome read...with a glass of milk and a giant chocolate chip cookie!  Kudo's

----------


## RomanSB

Thank you, I found it to be very useful.  :Smile:

----------


## aweiman

Thank you very much!
            Very very nice!

----------


## trevor_t

Thanks a bunch. Just what I needed to get started...

----------


## xiaoqi

Again! Had downloaded this in my 8.10 version, and after upgrading to 9.04. This is the first document I've downloaded again!
Really good!

One questions, is there needs for translating to some local language? I'm in China and quite happy if there's tasks for Simplified Chinese translation, please assign to me.

----------


## semitone36

Ah Keir Thomas,

It was your Beginners Guide to Ubuntu 6.06 that got me into this wonderful journey in the first place.  I owe my career to you.

----------


## Sirgin

I just joined the Ubuntu forums and downloaded this guide, it looks great.  :Smile: 

I also got my second monitor working using a Howto from this forum, it's great!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tuxwrench

thanks for the pdf

----------


## freshmelodie

thanks  :KDE Star: 

as a newbie, I truly appreciate being nudged in the right direction! I've found this pocket guide (and these forums) very helpful so far.

----------


## Mimoo_Tz

waw , what s this amazing book

----------


## Seich

Awesome book! Thank you, it will come in very handy.

----------


## saklayeen

Just what I was looking for.
Thanks. :Razz:

----------


## freeman2000

First post - I was wondering about Linux, and I stumbled across this site.  I downloaded the book and read it.  What a great read.  THANKS.

So I went out and bought Keir's book called:  "Beginning Ubuntu Linux" (3rd ed - 8.04LTS).  Also a great read - I recommend it.  I've now installed Ubuntu 8.10 and I'm enjoying my new hobby.  THANKS... Keir.

Well a day later I've found a new toy - Jaunty 9.04  It's running real smooth with some neat new features.  I'm hooked!

----------


## Gadgetier16

My first Cup of Ubuntu, and the guide is my first stop
We really appreciate you putting it together for us. Hopefully I can be of help to others in the future as you all help us.
Thanks again, and God bless

----------


## Wajid Ali

thanks a lot, actually I'm using windows xp at the moment, but I've also ubuntu and kubuntu, and I'm about to try ubuntu alongwith xp, so this will be a great help.

----------


## Yvan300

Best book i have come across and was well presented. Two thumbs up  :Smile:

----------


## nabilsiddiqui

thxxxx......

----------


## tbird6820

:LOL: Just what a beginner needed.
Thanks

----------


## hyperzahranism

Thank you very much it looks nice 
i'll start reading it then i'll tell you my veiw

----------


## anchorschmidt

And for anyone interested in a guide for Compiz Fusion, go to compizhelp.blogspot.com. I'll be putting up new howto's every day.

----------


## Sir Prospect

Thanks!

----------


## rajkumarjonnala

In ever field there are bugs, we have to rectify it.

----------


## darkghost2

it is very awesome.thanks for helping to learn Ubuntu

----------


## chris.willis

It is a very good, easy to understand handbook. Makes the transition from Windows to Linux much easier. Thanks very much -- just what I needed.

----------


## Godly

Very helpful. Thank you.

----------


## Jatchie

Thank You

----------


## embed_dev

Thanks for your sharing. It is cool.

----------


## Balidey

Great read. I've been using it and just done my first ever Ubuntu install. Went without a hitch, which says more about the guide than it does about me  :LOL: 

I was going to buy a linux book, but for a 'free OS' the books do seem expensive, how ironic. And this free guide has helped me loads, so thanks. I may even buy a copy of the Kung Fu.

----------


## krash182

Thanks been looking for a very long time for something like this

----------


## Trexus

Thanks for sharing this pocket book with us. Its is very useful for beginners like me. Cheers :Razz:

----------


## alien-377h

big thanks to you!!!

----------


## ssdt

Big thanks this is wonderful.

----------


## abbycat

Thank you! This is great. I just installed Ubuntu and this guide has been very helpful.

----------


## Spookaay

Thanks very much for this- appreciate it

Cheers :Very Happy:

----------


## Integral Void

just downloaded it, read the comments, sounds like i could benefit alot from it, thank you very much

----------


## tscarola

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

:d




> keir thomas, author of ubuntu kung fu, has release a free pocket guide to ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> digg it

----------


## TheMailman

Thank you, Keir Thomas, for writing this and thank you, Technoviking, for posting its link!

And so begins my first step in a journey of a lifetime...

----------


## craisin

yep downloaded it too

----------


## boselin

Just registered, and this will probably spare me and you for many neewbie posts. 

Love to all who support the idea of free thinking and sharing of information ! Thank you all  :KDE Star:

----------


## Ariful

Thank you for the guide!

----------


## caladin

Thank your for this free guide. Im a newbie and this will help 10fold!

----------


## thehipho

Thnx!

----------


## castronovab

cool

----------


## Keithhed

Thank you very much! I'm a Ubuntu noob, currently dual booting Intrepid and Windows XP Pro.  Been working on learning as much as I can and setting up the Ubuntu to my liking.  Also, for other users looking for guides, there are a few e-book torrents out there on this same subject.  There are quite a few resources out there.

Thanks again!

----------


## FelixPiers

I've been reading through this guide and it's very good. Thank You for the link.

----------


## tijo

Thank you very much for the link It's very useful guide  :Smile:

----------


## core7

thanks a lot. now i do know  how to use. it's a great book. :Popcorn:

----------


## PrescottLinux

Hello Ubuntu Community! This is my first post and after looking at the pocket guide I think this will be really helpful.

----------


## shridhar005

Thank you for your warm well-come . never experienced such brotherhood in any community.

----------


## shadowofdoom

i'm really happy to find such guid!
I have sent this PDF to hundreds of contacts, and got too much thanks, but the thank is for the person tha have made, it!
GOOD JOB ( GG)^^ :Smile:

----------


## slayerpl

> just installed Ubuntu last weekend and was seeking a beginners guide, thanks!


absolutely ,this guide is useful for the freshman like me.
It's wonderful .thanks

----------


## Elios modual

well I'm new to linux and its drivin me nuts so thanx viking for the info's hopefully it'll do some good. only problem i'm having is i dunno where to write to make the programs i got all the info just not enough hope this book works.

----------


## TheDude7053

Thank You all for making a beginner feel good, i love ubuntu

----------


## dtoronto

Awesome, thanks!

----------


## nolimits71

Helpful. Thanks.

----------


## aliferi

thank you .is there any  فارسی  translated version ?!

----------


## YourNeighbourNinja

Thank you for this link, I have just started using Ubuntu and it will come as a great help.  :Smile:

----------


## DAHstra

Thanks!   :Popcorn:

----------


## rajamouli2000

Thank you.

----------


## calmpey09

_what other site can i find the guide for ubuntu.. it's my first time to use ubuntu... anyone will help me.._  :Smile:

----------


## mal1958

Thank you TechnoViking.  I DL'd the guide and hope that this will help me do an almost painless transition to Linux from WinBLOWS.

mal1958

----------


## linbegin483

need help with getting wirless connection to work

----------


## Ort

Thank you Keir Thomas for your generosity and knowledge. The flaw in linux is they ASSUME you already have a internet connection. Your little nix-fu book on my usb has saved me many times.

Mike - Thanks for getting us up to speed with Keir.

To my wireless friend above - Go back here: http://ubuntuforums.org
and type your specific difficulties in the search bar (or Google). Somebody may already have a solution for you.

----------


## akara

Thanks for the book, will be checking it out today :Capital Razz:

----------


## SuperGeeky

Thanks for the quick guide, I am sure it will come in handy soon as this is my first experience with Linux. I can't wait to see what else is out there besides the mainstream flavors of Windows and Mac OS.

----------


## Keithhed

will read, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## docsavage01

Just wanted to say thanks!! I'm new to ubuntu due to a class in UNIX at college. The guide has helped alot.

----------


## FMDCER

Hi there,

Having big time trouble trying to view a re-writable CD that I know contains backup data. I backed up in preparation for upgrade to Jaunty. CD was recorded on 8.10 (before the upgrade). I get errors showing that it can't do this and that but the error message does identify some of the data by name on the disc.

Can anyone help please ?

Thanks

----------


## salhila

thanks alot.
good job.

----------


## Cus_

Just installed Ubuntu on my rig, scrubbed Vista completely, no dual partition for this boy  :Smile: 
so I really needed something like this to get me on my way as I have no clue what I am doing tbh!!! :Confused:  :Capital Razz:   :Pray: 

Anyway thanks Keir for a great tool 
Cus

----------


## popon

thank you, it really give me better understanding on ubuntu

----------


## TJ29

Thanks !

----------


## Wolfsoul99

Thank you very much!It is very useful to know from where to start! :Smile:

----------


## GirlindaLinuxworld

Thanks Technoviking, rock on man...........  :Guitar:

----------


## Evilhugbear

Thanks TechnoViking  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Snowwalker

Just downloaded it! Thanks a lot! It comes in very handy!

----------


## kalinath

i recently installed ubuntu and i do not know a single word about it. i downloaded it purely on reference from my friends and therefore i m looking forward to this book.....

----------


## cz8

I'm a totally newbie for Linux, thanks heaps. Guna peruse it from A to Z.

----------


## Jusdogmatik

This is great. For the most part I'm new to Linux and having just installed ubuntu a few days ago I've been looking for a good beginners guide to, not only ubuntu but to Linux in general. Hopefully this will fit into that perfectly. Thanks to everyone who put their time and effort into this.

----------


## slikrick549

As A newby,I would like to say thank you for the info! It is greatly appreciated!

----------


## dave30c

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


Thanks!!  Got it!!

Dave

----------


## gpapadak

Nice book for us beginners thx

----------


## tmos22

This is great , i have just downloaded Ubuntu and i'm a real noob at Linux, so i really needed something like this, thanks a lot

----------


## sir_guedes

It will be helpful.
Thanks a lot.

Regards

sir_guedes

----------


## KinGnu

Thanks!, this is what makes ubuntu the best choice  :Wink:

----------


## kewl_123

"Ubuntu Pocket Guide and Reference"

Great!!!
For three months I was trying to connect to net wirelessly with no success, and with this Pocket Guide it didnt take me even 3 minutes to help me get rid of that ethernet cable!
Thank you Keir Thomas.

----------


## robertron76

Thanks a lot to the author, and it's very helpful.

Being a techie, I have a comment :

The guide covers a lot of UNIX basics, which is fine, but I was expecting a lot of unique features of Ubuntu, such as what are the packages that are required etc.

Because most Windows users starting Ubuntu will naturally find the equivalent of Windows feature such as how to print, how to setup wireless, connect USB etc

What makes Ubuntu/ Open Source is unique is the offering by individuals who devlope the packages for the users and that can be included in the list, then it would be great.

I might be wrong, but it's my opinion...

----------


## Foofoouk

Thanks from me too - installed 9.04 a few weeks ago and having trouble getting sound working and have sort of left things.

Thought I would take another crack at things and this guide is greatly appreciated. Hope to become a lot more familiar with Ubuntu and linux in general.

Thanks again!

----------


## mhaight

Thanks for guide all of my friends, Ubuntu geeks, are asking where I found it.

Once Again:

----------


## itslindseytime

i download it but it wont work, what program do i use to unzip it and read it? do i click save or open? sorry total noob here.

----------


## Dz_V!rUs

Thank you for this

----------


## SuperZ

wow.... thats a pree amazing pocket book... good for newbs like me =)

----------


## JaybirdWarrior

Thank you!!! ROCK-ON!!!  :Guitar:

----------


## wgarmil

As someone who is brand new to Ubuntu (installed it last week, have not had much time to play with it), this guide will be a GREAT help to me as I learn the system.  I know unix command line but not the gui front end or Ubuntu specifics.

----------


## camalion357

just installed Ubuntu 9.04 last week, and was seeking a beginners guide,even doe the guide is about 8.4 and 8.10. I know that it will be of grate help for me and my Fam.  

                                                Thanks!

----------


## array9

I have been using Ubuntu for almost a year and I found this book to be very useful.

----------


## Diogo90

Thanks a lot.   :Smile: 

Downloading the file....

----------


## enrique66_35

Thanks!! I've been looking as general Linux guides without getting the Ubuntu specfic and clear advice/instruction this book offers. Yet another amazing free resource (like Ubuntu!). Thanks again for posting the link..... :Surprised:

----------


## bashphoenux

thank you am downloading it!!

----------


## Master Darko

Yay! Long live Linux! Another newbie here!

----------


## Dananjaya86

I was using Linux from about 2 years...recently decided to change my preferred distro to be Ubuntu from fedora.....results I'm seeing so far is quite good..... 
 :Surprised:

----------


## guv999

Thanks for the link - a very good guide for newbies like me

----------


## senthilsiva

really useful doc, amazing work done.

----------


## goinggone

Thanks much... I've been looking for an escape from the windowed world, and this is my first peek at freedom.

----------


## mickthomas1984

hi and thank you
only been using ubuntu for a couple of days and it looks like a good refrence in learning how to use ubuntu will read and coment thurther

----------


## hasintha

:Popcorn:  thank you! im a newbie o Ubuntu! using 9.04 hope it helps! 
 :Smile:

----------


## mkirizarry

Thanks!!!&nbsp; I am new to ubuntu.&nbsp; This should be helpful!!<br><br>Peace Miki<br>

----------


## block53

Nice. Thank you  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wiebelhaus

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


Thanks mate.

----------


## swalih

hello all

i am new to this forum. please guide me.

----------


## hjacker

Lovely, it has everything to start with, as soon as I fully understand everything here, I'll switch to Kung Fu. :Wave:

----------


## aranes

Gracias. thanks. obrigado. grazie. danke. merci. 謝謝. ありがとう.

El mundo te agradece.

----------


## paulo500

When i click the "http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/" url, its downloading a "application/x-httpd-php" file or something.  TTbqj6EJ.part?   Is it supposed to be a pdf?

----------


## Franc88

[QUOTE=paulo500;7305770]When i click the "http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/" url, its downloading a "application/x-httpd-php" file or something.  TTbqj6EJ.part?   Is it supposed to be a pdf?[/QUOTE

I'm getting an error too when I'm trying to open the url.  It states its a PHTML file but my version of firefox wont open it.  Any advise on how to correct this so I can view this guide?

EDIT:
Oh, if this document is a PDF, I've read about and heard about the security risks of PDFs. I know that my work systems need to get their Acrobat versions upgraded.  I've also read this security issue also affects Linux versions of Acrobat.  If someone has downloaded this guide and is a PDF, can someone convert it to Word or Text or OpenOffice format and post a link in this thread?  Thanks!

----------


## gameplay

I get the same message and have the same problem - I cant get the guide.  Anybody tell me how to get it?

----------


## tahina

http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/dow...guide-v1-1.zip

----------


## gameplay

Thank you very much Tahina!

----------


## simonjamr

Thanks!

----------


## paulo500

Thanks tahina!  :Very Happy:

----------


## techfanboy81

It's a great guide.  Especially to newbies here in Ubuntu.  I have had signed up and I'm going to download this pocket beginners guide.  Thanks.  :Wink:

----------


## ajcinq

compiz is so dank
thanks for this guide

----------


## PumaSpeedCat

Thanx!  I appreciate it!, specially for a n00b like me!

----------


## markckhang

The ubuntu newbies say thank you to this thread and to this superb guide.  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:

----------


## hautsaauce

Thanks for the post

----------


## techfanboy81

I have downloaded it and its great. Thanks!

----------


## Jimmynemo2

Yes very cool, I've read it, and its the perfect fit for anyone new to the ubuntu world.

----------


## fwc1987

:Razz: thanks budy

----------


## burningkenshin

Thanks for posting the guide.  I'm a noob @ this helps a lot.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Norm24

Just downloaded it.Outstanding!

----------


## 千寻cc

thanks for sharing .

----------


## bogianen

*Thank you very much* for this guide from a fresh, new user of the Ubuntu forums (and, of course, another newcomer in the Ubuntu community!)  :Wave:

----------


## DigitalTask

Thank you very much.

----------


## ibokozan

thank you so much. i wish it in turkish but i can understand it  :Smile:

----------


## pmj85

Very much appreciated! I downloaded Ubuntu today and installed it on my laptop. Hugely impressed with it so far but I've never touched Linux before (despite working in I.T.  :Embarassed:  ) so a beginners guide is right up my street.

Thanks again, chuffed to bits!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kevdog

Is an Advanced Free Guide going to be offered soon?

----------


## kasrawis

thank you so much for this help :d

----------


## EireMob

After a week of searching and scratching my head...I find this.Marvellous!
!
I would have appreciated it if it had come installed as a default desktop  :Smile: 

POST#1

----------


## MJae

Thanks! This is something important for a newb like me...

----------


## dhpant28

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


hey it's a very helpful n easy guide
thanx.....
 :Wink:

----------


## all_gears

thanks. that's really helpful. it's a great resource for patching up all my embarassing basic knowledge gaps.

----------


## DSClear

I am using the portable ubuntu, try to get used to it. The speed is slow, but it looks nice.

----------


## MJae

Downloading...

Thanks!

This is gon be very useful to me... An absolute Ubuntu begginer...

----------


## Shawn_Kemp

Thanks...
helpful guide for Shell and Terminal

----------


## icons

Helpful, thank you!

----------


## chen397467512

[quote=Technoviking;6626411]Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.

This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.

Digg It[/quote
谢谢！

----------


## libertykull

It is great, thank you for sharing us.

----------


## lakersforce

The downloadable pdf version crashes my pdf reader (sumatraPDF).

----------


## ricoyu

It's very useful, I will purchase a printed version if I can :Popcorn:

----------


## mvelte54

I too must agree after 2 worms and uncounted viruses I have switched to Ubuntu last weekend and haven't looked back. This book really came in handy since I have been a dyed in the wool Windows user since the days of Windows 95. I wish I had read the book before I took the plunge and wiped Windows all before I backed it up. Oh well nothing ventured nothing gained... 
Fortunately I have backed up regularly and have since reinstalled all my documents.
Thanks to all involved. :Popcorn: =D>=D>

----------


## aren_13

I've just come in and the community said welcome with this guide book .. it'is wonderfull.. Thanks for all supporter..  :KDE Star:

----------


## rsainath

> Awesome, just awesome... thank you *Technoviking* and *Keir Thomas*!


Not sure what I'm doing wrong but after downloading the zip file into a windows machine and unzipping it, I'm not able to open the file. Getting screen message "There was an error opening this document. The file is damaged and could not be repaired". What am I doing wrong? Thanks people.

----------


## necron53

Thanks for the link. Just what I've been looking for. For what i have red, it will be very useful.
Thank you again.

----------


## norgeek

thanks for the guide still learning ubuntu  :Razz:

----------


## firebone

Thanks alot for the guide.

Very helpfull  :Smile:

----------


## Vanessalf

Thank you :Popcorn:

----------


## MatthU

Thnx. great for nubies to >Ubuntu like me  :Smile:

----------


## mevan_snp

thanks for the guied.........

----------


## 720iD

thank you for this book, a big help for begginers.

----------


## pepejoy

hey gracias, esto es genial no sabes que bronca es buscar y encontrar puras mentiras o enredos.


jose

----------


## hammadmunawar

Thank you ... it was very useful ...

----------


## UmeshAawte

I was searching for this one

Thanks

----------


## sdansmith

This is so awesome, and totally embodies the spirit of Ubuntu. What a great gift. :Razz:

----------


## camalion357

Allready Read it and it's alsome .... Thanks

----------


## aleczeng

thank u so much.

----------


## techfanboy81

The beginners guide is really great.  I have read it many times to be able to understand it more.

----------


## Ceedub2

I scanned it all and read a few things. Very informative. Thanks. I have it open in Google books. :Wave:

----------


## coredeal

God bless you, Technoviking. You made my day with this book. It's a must for all newbies. Thank you so much.

----------


## dine

THank you !!!!

----------


## dine

i like this much :Wave:

----------


## Pillpusher

Thank you so much! It was/is truly useful!

----------


## jblackwe

This is very useful, thanks!

----------


## Froggables

I'm very new to ubuntu and I really needed this... Thanks LOADS!!!

----------


## Verwandlung

Great guide at the perfect price.  This has been a great way to start learning about my new OS.  :Surprised:

----------


## mpennell

Very funny. I just came from there (reading via googlebooks), and had already excitedly clicked New Thread to share with you guys what I had just discovered (I saw it mentioned in a diff thread of a few months ago), when out of the corner of my eye I saw the subject line of THIS thread. You beat me to it!

And it seems to be written at MY level. Like, "See that thing with all the buttons? That's a Keyboard. Say it with me now, children..."

Supreme Chancellor Palpatine, atop my monitor, nods his approval. Weird. Oh- I was shaking my leg. That's all.

(WOW! I'm post #332! Methinks this little book is a popular thing!)

----------


## ridif

This my first post...

Thank you for the guide...

Regard,

Ridif

----------


## Rufus Cooper

Thanks a lot! :Wink:

----------


## H2SO_four

Thank you, books like this one give us normal users the ability to try to be self sufficient.

----------


## csl5010

Nice work there. Thank you! I enjoy using ubuntu 9.04 so far. :Razz:

----------


## hero1900

thanks very much its really a good book

----------


## mpennell

I am reading more of the book-- it is very understandable, very accessible. This Ubuntu concept is really something. A little bit of a challenge for a capitalist like me (I don't share the same animosity some have for Bill Gates, who, it seems to me, has done a lot for computing (and seems to do a lot of charity work now with his largess)), but I love it! Very, very, very cool! Maybe I will become so knowledgeable that I can actually help others here myself. 

Or become less of a burden to you all... :Redface:

----------


## eemitchell24

I didn't see it mentioned anywhere else, so I will mention that Keir Thomas has also written a book called "Beginning Ubuntu, from novice to professional". It was written a few years ago, but it is the best beginner linux guide I have ever seen, bar none. It helped me with installing printers, bluetooth devices, ethernet cards, graphics cards and a wireless network just to list a few things. It was easy to read and even more important it was easy to understand. As, as a guy that started from knowing nothing, that was just what I needed.

----------


## drkeshav

Dear Ones,

Just downloaded this wonderful guide. It is really a breeze. Hope that tenderfoot will find it most helpful. I found many persons afraid of Linux, but after going through this guide, their perception will change. May we have some more such but more advance guides?

God bless the writer.

Drkeshav

----------


## novafluxx

> I am reading more of the book-- it is very understandable, very accessible. This Ubuntu concept is really something. A little bit of a challenge for a capitalist like me (I don't share the same animosity some have for Bill Gates, who, it seems to me, has done a lot for computing (and seems to do a lot of charity work now with his largess)), but I love it! Very, very, very cool! Maybe I will become so knowledgeable that I can actually help others here myself. 
> 
> Or become less of a burden to you all...


Asking questions here doesn't burden anyone, if you don't ask it, who will? Besides, sometimes searching is more trouble then its worth, especially when 2 or 3 people have different ways of doing something, so when you read 2 or 3 threads on a subject, you'll get confusing answers.

The guide is excellent for learning the basics of *nix and *buntu

----------


## anchorschmidt

And for anyone interested in a guide for Compiz Fusion (it's what enables the 3d cube, burning windows etc. , go to http://compizhelp.blogspot.com.

----------


## Pax-Man

I've just printed this eBook. It's possible that it becomes handy sometime  :Smile:  Thanks

----------


## moe-lee

Thank you  :Very Happy:

----------


## ahndoruuu

Hey thanks a lot! This really helped as I wanted an alternative to Vista (and Windows in general I suppose) We'll see how it works out, currently burning the image.

----------


## romerojaime

.::A lot of Thanks for this book::.

----------


## EVERYONECALLSMEDUDE

thanks sir.....
u made our work easier.

----------


## qwaszx7272

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


Thank You!!! :Dancing:  :Dancing:

----------


## iepeus

Sweet! This is just what I've been looking for. Thanks!

----------


## notntox

a sweet first cup of Ubuntu guide, this is what i looking for,, thank you,,,
 :Popcorn:

----------


## kennedyusa058

Works great! Thank you for posting this. :KDE Star: 

pret auto

----------


## Kasra97

Thanks. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## niberu

Help guys..... am trying to download the beginners guide....

but getting error message when extracting the zip file....

There was an error opening this document. The file is damaged and could not be repaired.

Tried all the mirror sites too... could open the online version but want my own copy...

Anywhere that i can find it un zipped or am i doing something wrong ???

----------


## Technoviking

> Help guys..... am trying to download the beginners guide....
> 
> but getting error message when extracting the zip file....
> 
> There was an error opening this document. The file is damaged and could not be repaired.
> 
> Tried all the mirror sites too... could open the online version but want my own copy...
> 
> Anywhere that i can find it un zipped or am i doing something wrong ???


I just downloaded it and it works fine for me. Trying re-downloading and see if it works.

T-V

----------


## niberu

Thanks Technoviking, did that and worked fine.
Think the error lies with my PDF reader.

----------


## yank141

Thanks!
Newbie here, and could use all the help I can get.

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Revolutionary101

Thank you this helps tons

----------


## PraireMonkey

Thanks Bunches, been goin' thru the ringer trin' to get Ubuntu 9.0l4 installed & now trin' to get drivers installed for movies, music, wifi.  Hope this gets me much farther.

VW

----------


## Freebies

Thanks heaps. Just moved to Ubuntu and learning as I go. This book will be a great help.
 :Popcorn:

----------


## generoll

I'd download it if I could get my Canon MP240 printer to work, but I guess it's amazon for me.

----------


## melolontha-melolontha

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It



For me, the given link did not work, it opened an empty page. But adding /index i found what you announces and finally downloaded it form one of the pages given here: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html

----------


## Binoy918

Thanx !

----------


## Shivendu

Thanks a lot.

Would be of great help for guys like me who dont know much about ubuntu

----------


## upihebring

thank you,
i'm newbie with ubuntu

----------


## Pendaws

Thank you for the link, I have been spolied in the last few years with Windows and need ot learn to use Ubuntu,can't wait  :Smile:

----------


## drjugaljpatel

I just got onto ubuntu a month back just to try it out for a few days.. after using it i feel i made the right choice. Thanks for the great book.

----------


## pankajugale

thnx a lot its very ood guide for beginners like me..

----------


## Deependra

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Hey that's so thankful. I required it at any cost

----------


## goppii_nath

ya i tried this pocket guide its good .thanks for your help guys

----------


## sahfyismail

:ks


> keir thomas, author of ubuntu kung fu, has release a free pocket guide to ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using ubuntu.





> this guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> digg it

----------


## billgoldberg

Any news on a Ubuntu 9.04 version?

I guess the author has problems keeping up with newest version.

Which is understandable since they come so fast.

----------


## TSWMIN85

This is perfect for my new to Linux behind, thanks!

 :Popcorn:

----------


## Macedo

Why I can't post on some sections of the forum?

----------


## vindsstar

Thanks.  :KDE Star:

----------


## philcamlin

very nice  :Smile:  :Popcorn:

----------


## TechNewbie73

Hi everyone!  I am so glad that I found this forum.  It's great to know that there are Linux users who are out there to help.  The download is a great idea, but I am one of those people who has to have a little "hand holding" in the beginning.  You see, I am a newbie, who really wants to make the switch to Ubuntu from Windows, but I know nothing about Linux and I would really like to find someone who could tutor me.  I just get intimidated with things I don't know.  Anything is better than going back to Windows, and I am hoping that Ubuntu will be the "goldmine" for me.  I live in Colorado, and if anyone can help me, then please e-mail me at [snip]thank you all for your time and hopefully some help.

JT

----------


## philcamlin

this is a great guide :Popcorn:  :Popcorn:  :Popcorn:

----------


## IanHHH

Well this is great. I am new to Ubuntu and this forum. Its so nice to be greeted with a free pocket guide. I am impressed.

----------


## jaselric

thank you!!!

----------


## marysduby

*Thanks for the help as soon as i figure how to install World Community Grid-Boinc- i have 16 more crunchers to add--Gerald*

----------


## rojoloco47

Thanks for this dude ,i am really beginner to the linux operating system ,My bro adviced me to start experience in linux as its better than windows ,So i am gonna start it ,i have installed it yesterday ,i need much help from you all guys too ,You can make me expert like you , 
Thanks Again

----------


## Zync

Thanks so much,  I really needed this guide.

Zync

----------


## lyao

thanks, downloaded and to read it for some userful helpful information.

----------


## fanqin

Very good, thank you :Popcorn:

----------


## davidblack

Cheers for the awesome resource. I am pretty new to Ubunta but am loving it already. Hope this will help build my knowledge base. Learn learn learn, always the way...  :Smile:

----------


## lokrob

As soon as I landed here I got a good stuff.  I am new to this forum.  Thanks a lot.   :Wave:

----------


## Rabbit8888

LOLA 170 pages of the guide!!! Impossible ill just look after this.

----------


## boomerdogis

:Guitar:

----------


## Irvysan

Thanks  :KDE Star:

----------


## superben

Thanks for the book! I'll share my review after reading this! Two thumbs up for ubuntu forums!

----------


## Etelerix

good post, great guide, thanks!

----------


## rcrao

Ohh... Thank you. Just downloaded and looks great.

----------


## Nathan Cunningham

Another great book that I've used, which you can also get on Google Books, is Beginning Ubuntu Linux, 3rd edition. It was created for 8.04, but is easily used for 8.10 and 9.04

----------


## neur0tek

awesome sauce. just installed ubuntu about a week ago. this guide will help me resolve a few minor issues i'm experiencing, and has provided me with some appliciation knowledge i was unaware of.

i have ubuntu on a vm, but i think when i build my new pc next year, it'll be dual boot.

lol...at technoviking.  that dude is insane (the guy in europe the parardes around to techno that is, although, i'm sure the tecnnoviking here is equally cool)

----------


## _VZ_

I will read these books. Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## vikrantalmelkar

Thanks very much for that. great help for a beginner like myself

----------


## bladerunner2711

Hi 
many thanks for the guide !!!
will save me a bit of time trying to sort things out :LOL:

----------


## arindambhattacharya

perfect things for ubuntu newbie...thnx!

----------


## lavezarez

thanks a lot Keir Thomas and technoviking  :KDE Star: 
i was able to setup the firewall with this book

and i'll be doing a lot of reading in chapter 5  :Smile:

----------


## askmahesh

Thanks for the free ebook. Its just what i was looking for.

----------


## Anxious Nut

Exactly what I need, *Thumbs up*. You're a lifesaver THANX

----------


## LorraineO

Thanks for the link to beginners guide. sorted out my problem with it. 
Couldn't see the wood for the trees. Cheers

----------


## Macky99

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


Really thanks for the link.
Was wondering where to start but now got it.

----------


## ufolx

I heard that linux is hard to use, is hard to configure, bla, bla, bla....
IT IS NOT!
This book is the best.Thank you!
I'll buy it soon!
 :Guitar:

----------


## bookie82

Thanks! That's great!

----------


## munishvit

Bump!!!

----------


## philthyfill

Thank you. I'm new to Linux, let alone Ubuntu and this resource will come in handy.

----------


## djole_nisam_ja

This is a very useful FAQ on most wanted LINUX questions.

----------


## JeromeMorrow

I was looking for something like this. Thanks :Popcorn:

----------


## WLRR

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


Thank you so much Keir, I am printing it out now, 170 pages, wow

----------


## jerryliang

thank you,i'm the newcomer.

----------


## /usr/sbin

Brilliant, thankyou ever so much, lots of useful information there. Im off to digg it  :Smile:

----------


## acw

Thanks for posting! Just downloaded and had a quick flick through. Looks great!

----------


## /usr/sbin

For some reason my desktop does not want to open it saying that it is damaged or corrupted  :Sad:  it worked fine on my laptop.

----------


## iamleon

Thank you for the info! I am a newbie and learning how to use Linux. This is great information. No one can ever say that Linux is too difficult. There's so much help available! Thank you everyone!

----------


## moneysfire0

Cool...

----------


## amitkumar13

Thanks Technoviking. This should come in handy.

----------


## bankaitech

i downloaded the pdf file but i gives me an error......can anyone tell me where i can get the copy of this? thank you.

----------


## jonathonward

This will be amazingly useful thanks for sharing!  :KDE Star:

----------


## Pritamsng

I m a RHCE. but some command is much more difference between RHEL and UBUNTU. I think this guide help me much more. thanks again

----------


## fatbluefish

Thanks, such a great resource!

----------


## DarinB

Thank you this is awsome

----------


## AxelMan0

I feel compelled to add my thanks to the pile as well  :Dancing:

----------


## anantha41

How to get Free Beginners Guide . Where to post question

----------


## Tonanti216

I am a complete and utter novice with Ubuntu (Linux in general) the nearest I have ever been to it before now was seeing the Linux penguin on a desk!  But now with this really easy to read guide I have managed my first simple task and look forward to spending the next few months getting to grips with Ubuntu.... Perhaps at 63 I have come to a new operating system a bit late in life, but you can never be too late (except if I dead in the next ..... )... :Very Happy:

----------


## Scorpil

It's zipped? Unusual for linux documentation.  :Smile:

----------


## gamerchick02

This is a great guide for beginners and for more experienced users too.  I keep it on a thumb drive for easy access.

 :Smile: 

Amy

----------


## gamerchick02

> I am a complete and utter novice with Ubuntu (Linux in general) the nearest I have ever been to it before now was seeing the Linux penguin on a desk!  But now with this really easy to read guide I have managed my first simple task and look forward to spending the next few months getting to grips with Ubuntu.... Perhaps at 63 I have come to a new operating system a bit late in life, but you can never be too late (except if I dead in the next ..... )...


Glad to hear it.  I hope you enjoy your adventure with Ubuntu.   :Smile: 

Amy

----------


## wildwilliam67@yahoo.com

do not understand what this us all about.......I am really a neophite at this "puter stough.

----------


## vbuntu

Thanks a lot for such useful pocket guide..

----------


## definetigers

This Pocket Guide is great. Love that he gives you a guide from the ground up. You don't need to know a thing about Linux or Ubuntu to get into this.

----------


## xternal5

i want to say thanks to.  :Smile:

----------


## Captain Spaulding

If i did not say it before, thanks for the guide.

----------


## sergiyrozum

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


Thank you

----------


## nightawk

Thanks, I'm reading everything I can get my hands on about Linux and this is going to be useful  :Smile:

----------


## jacklinux

i found those guys hard to follow as a first time user, does anyone know of any better ones for a new user to Linux/ubuntu

----------


## itags.org

I had readed it,thks..

----------


## greycoat

My thanks to *ubuntu-geek* for directing me to this thread and to *Technoviking* for posting it. Also let me say "HI" to everyone.

I got Kubuntu 8.10 and ordered the latest version of it just today. I have dialup, so downloading it would be "forever". A nice computer I built a year ago 1/2 ago got hit by lightening so now I'm on a clunker. Can't afford a new one at this time. It barely even runs Windows XP Professional and VISTA Ultimate (what a waste of money) sits on a shelf unused. Now I hear Windows 7 (which I can't afford) is coming out on October 22, 2009. I say all of this, because I am a long-time user of Windows. However, I really did like Kubuntu. My problem though is I could never get the modem to work with Linux and that was after exploring Ubuntu and Kubuntu help guides about a year ago when I was trying to make it work. Now I've got the itch to give it another try and that is why I've joined the forum so I can learn more about the Linux alternative and see if I can get my modem (or one of the other two sitting on a shelf) to work. It is a shame that modem drivers aren't as readily available for Ubuntu as they are for Windows; however, I understand most people have moved beyond modems to other ways of connecting to the internet. I'm just "behind the times" and presently can't afford the luxury of broadband/DSL. So wish me luck as I try to find a modem driver.

----------


## 456

I'd like to echo the words of greycoat:-

"My thanks to ubuntu-geek for directing me to this thread and to Technoviking for posting it."

The free book download by Keir Thomas will help me spread the love...

----------


## Al-Man

Thank You! Sounds like just the ticket.

----------


## K7AAY

What's a good book for KDE4.2 and kubuntu?

----------


## M@C

I would also like to say thanks for the information.  I'm just starting to learn about Ubuntu and hope that will be informative.  

~peace

----------


## hyperAura

i read some beginner books for linux and i found this one great for someone new to this environment..

----------


## ranveerj

Hello,

Thanks a lot mate. I am also new to Ubuntu. And this will be  a great help.

I wonder, how can i start a new post to get answers to my questions about Ubuntu?
Thanks again,
ranveer

----------


## Thy_king

New to Ubuntu, 3 days, and I just want to say
Thanks to Keir Thomas, this guide is very helpfull.
I will be purchasing one for sure as i plan on seting up family members as well.

Thanks a bunch

----------


## Analog6

It is downloading as we speak.  I have purchased a Kogan netbook with ubuntu as the OS, and while it is familiar enough to the Mac for me to feel comfortable with it, I cannot even find GIMP which it says is loaded on it!

I hope the book will sort me out!

----------


## souse

Hi,

I tried to install (dual boot) ubuntu alongside windows vista as specified in the pocketguide. But in the partition window, I am seeing only two options 

1) use entire disk
2) manual partition

There is no guided-install and to allocate certain space for Windows to exist. I tried with both 8.04 LTS and 9.04. 

Can someone help

----------


## Arla

> Hi,
> 
> I tried to install (dual boot) ubuntu alongside windows vista as specified in the pocketguide. But in the partition window, I am seeing only two options 
> 
> 1) use entire disk
> 2) manual partition
> 
> There is no guided-install and to allocate certain space for Windows to exist. I tried with both 8.04 LTS and 9.04. 
> 
> Can someone help


I had a similar problem, on my computer it appeared to be something to do with the way I'd setup the partitions, I had 4 partitions already on my drive (all primary I think) and it wouldn't let me do it, I removed two of those partitions, and was allowed to do the side-by-side installation. Not sure if that's it, I'm very very new to Ubuntu so this isn't any guarantee.

----------


## buntung hininga

Just what I need!  :Very Happy: 

Thanks a lot.

----------


## crystaldart

Thank you Very much.

That was great guide for a beginer.

----------


## tejas.k

thanx......it is really cool..........

----------


## rexebin

Received an email for this book from Ryan right after my registration, much appreciated.

----------


## jazgator

Thanks for the email after I registered.  I Know the manual for beginners (guide) will come in handy.  I have been using Ubuntu for a year now and love it,   No more windows on my machines.  Thanks for the insight.   :Capital Razz:

----------


## f3mind

Thanks for the post. That ld really help.

----------


## steel_stallion

wow nicely written! just what i needed as my 1st venture into installing this on my other pc!!  should be fun!
thanks and respects to you!
 :Wink: 
 :Capital Razz:

----------


## CJ Master

That's very awesome, I'm going to show it any Ubuntu newbs I see.

----------


## savoy62

Thank You!!

Just a quick run through and I am impressed!

DW...

----------


## daredevil.vivek

thank u :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ryazanov

I was looking for a book like this! Thanks a lot!  :Very Happy:

----------


## open brain

Thank you!!

This is just what i needed :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## gretch

Until this year there was no possibility of an internet connection where we live, so wow, I went out and bought my first computer (second hand) and got connected.  
 I didn't get much knowledge before the windows O/S 'didn't want to play', turns out it was an illegal copy.  
 So now I have Ubuntu (installed for me) and still very little computer knowledge in general.
 I've got the pocket guide (thanks), but I'll be taking things very slow, expect some really stupid questions from me.


 gretch

----------


## conusser

Thanks, I'm very new to Ubuntu, I hope this book will help me traverse this exciting world!

----------


## dmcyu

Thank you for your unconditional sharing !  :KDE Star:

----------


## joqar

thank you..i hope have fun and enjoy new knowledge :Popcorn:

----------


## Dnyce2k6

Thanks. I'll be sure to check this out. :Smile:

----------


## Dypek

Exactly what I was looking for, and its free!!  Thanks!

----------


## fiffifips

:Guitar: I got it ..Thanks I need it!

so long :Popcorn: me doughter says lunch is ready

----------


## warreno

This was such a nice thing to find that I've ordered the hardcopy from Amazon. Many thanks!

----------


## new ren

so cool, thank  you also!!!

----------


## colau

> This was such a nice thing to find that I've ordered the hardcopy from Amazon. Many thanks!


Have you got the hardcopy?

----------


## kevinpss

thanks a lot... i am newbie in ubuntu....

----------


## johnygeorgemalayil

hai i am an engineering student in computer science...
i am really passionate about linux....
i dont know where to start with???
sum1 plz help me.....

----------


## Nburnes

This was a really good guide, actually thinking about ordering myself a hardcopy.

----------


## Pain Killer

It helped me a lot........

THX.....



Is there something more.....??????

----------


## SaMoOoR

Thanks a lot

I will read it as soon as possible wish to find what I'm seeking for

----------


## EnoUbu

Hi,

thank you very much for "Ubuntu Pocket Guide and Reference"!
I'm new to Ubuntu, so that guide will be of great help. . . .

Eno

----------


## s.vladimir

That was really helpful, considering i am a noob.
Thanx for the link, Comrade.

--
v.stolfski

----------


## arxdj

am very new 2 ubuntu..this would be very nice guide...thx  a whole lot, very helpful

----------


## kevin28

thanks for the link to an awesome guide.

----------


## photographerHU

Thank u 4 it. It was helpful. 

After this I google a little bit, to find a guide *in other languages* (or something similar) and I found this one: *Ubuntuguide* *Ubuntu 9.04* (Jaunty Jackalope) 
http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty
Here arent FULL translations....
I didnt read all of the "thank you" comments so its possible, that someone else is allready posted this. If yes sorrry

----------


## John Alexander

it's ok if you have an unlimited intenet connection. but if a user want an offline guide for ubuntu, this book (Free Beginners Guide) is more usefull. Thanks to Keir Thomas for creating this book and publish and give freely to download the pdf file.* :Very Happy:

----------


## photographerHU

yes I downloaded it too, because its good. Sorry I just wanteded to help to those, who are not native english speakers and maybe 4 them is much more confortable to read a guide in they mother language... (my mother language is not on the list)

----------


## supdup02

> Thank u 4 it. It was helpful. 
> 
> After this I google a little bit, to find a guide *in other languages* (or something similar) and I found this one: *Ubuntuguide* *Ubuntu 9.04* (Jaunty Jackalope) 
> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty
> Here arent FULL translations....
> I didnt read all of the "thank you" comments so its possible, that someone else is allready posted this. If yes sorrry


This one is really helpful..today is my 2nd day of using ubuntu...and this will keep me stick to it

----------


## cataztrophe

many thanx for technoviking!

----------


## ~The~Killer~

How to read PDF files using ubuntu ? 

Thanks

----------


## badbadmonkey

This will come in handy to help the ones who are still umming and arrghin. Big thanks

----------


## n00b_R-us

Free stuff are usually good.  :Smile: 
Thanks a lot.

----------


## argos3016

Thanks for this!

----------


## gnubjub

Thank you for your generosity. It will be nice to have a good reference for using Ubuntu that does not require the internet and I will definitely learn much more than I ever would on my own.

----------


## Technoviking

> How to read PDF files using ubuntu ? 
> 
> Thanks


Ubuntu has a built in open source PDF viewer which works well with most PDF files. You can download Arcoread from the Canonical partner repo if you prefer.

Goto _System --> Administration --> Software Sources --> Third Party Software_ and check the http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu line. 

Then install 


```
sudo apt-get install acroread
```

T-V

----------


## cheatbt

thanks a lot. :Smile:   i'm noobie`~

----------


## Eberbachl

Thanks Technoviking,

I've downloaded to have a read, and will order a copy through Amazon if it proves to be useful (of course I'm sure it will  :Very Happy: ).

 :Wink:

----------


## prince anand

i have just installed ubuntu and this the best i could get 
thanks

----------


## cualprisa

gracias

----------


## Urmeli

Great!
Thank you.

----------


## fitgene

thanks for the guide.

----------


## nitrousjames

AWESOME!!!! Thanks a mil...Linux rocks!!!!! woo hooo, jus been 3 days since i installed it, but i already find it much better than windows  :Very Happy:  Linux rocks!!!!!!!!!!! wooo hoooo!!!!!!

----------


## stimpy66

A valuable resource for the LINUX newbie.  I wish I had known about it 3 weeks ago when I installed Ubuntu - I would've saved many headaches, and perhaps 2 reinstalls.

----------


## notake200

thanks, i have downloaded it. and i am a newer, i think i am the lucky guy since after i installed the ubuntu, i find the guide soon.

----------


## nIpsen

Thanks!!! :Capital Razz:

----------


## lofty531135

Thanks for the user guide. :Surprised:  :KDE Star:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rob Maddison

Thanks for the guide - will check it out later  :Smile:

----------


## Lukica18

Thank you very much for the guide. That will be a good starting point for learning ubuntu.

----------


## willyb220

Thanks for the Guide.  I'm printing as I type this.  I like hard copy along side the keyboard. Old habits die hard.

Will

----------


## cmcanulty

I bought the 2009 Linux Bible and the Official Ubuntu Guidebook for 9.04 and the free pocket guide is better than both by far and very useful thanks!!! :Popcorn:

----------


## Clemer

thanks, this is great

----------


## cmmtessier

Thank you! Thank you! Installing Ubuntu this weekend and was looking for just this type of guide to ease me into it!

----------


## symj

This is such a great reference book, Thanks for sharing the link.  :Smile:

----------


## Rapture_Ready

Thanks so much for this! I'm new to Ubuntu and need all the help I can get.

----------


## plade

Hey its cool! Thanks a lot. :Smile:

----------


## j1n M@tt

Ubuntu Kung Fu handbook is very helpful, for both beginners and regular users.

btw I'm new here, but I have been using Ubuntu since the 8.04LTS edition.  :Smile:

----------


## Sheddie

Hi all, I'm total newbie at Linux. Is the handbook for Kubuntu as well? :Confused: 
Cheers

----------


## wanjangnara

I'm migrating from Windows to Linux [Ubuntu, Xubuntu] and I don't know anything about Linux or how to use it. I try to learn how to use the terminal [sudo etc, etc] but this morning I failed. Hope this guide can help me i any way for me to understand Ubuntu & Xubuntu. *Thank you very much for sharing!!!*

----------


## Porrhandske

Nice this will get handy, and now i have something to read for my English lessons  :LOL:

----------


## sellu@live.com

Thanks for this guide, i'll read this. Iam fully new in linux, ihave installed ubuntu9.04 properly, but sound is not working. My laptop is HPpavilion-dv4-1216TU  ,what would i do to hear sound......


Thanks,
Selvam.
 :Guitar:

----------


## gccradioscience

Thanks for the download, but there is not enough information to switch my WiFi back on.  E-Book needs updating.

----------


## gbmtoday

Hey Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## one.finefellow

I can't wait to tear into this guide. I know salvations is on the other side of its gentle, technically-laden pages.

----------


## abdkamel

Thanks a lot

----------


## oldgeekster

Thank you very much!

Warm Regards,
-=dave=-

----------


## ALTAF

Thanks

----------


## srini1246

thnx a lot.............

----------


## kevin_chen

I can't open the link: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.

What's wrong?

----------


## devnedprog

thanks

----------


## Mong

> I can't open the link: http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> What's wrong?




I just connected and downloaded the guide, just registered here too  :Very Happy:

----------


## kevin_chen

> I just connected and downloaded the guide, just registered here too



thanks,I have downloaded the guide. :Razz:

----------


## lel4kis

this ebook really fits me as i am new user to ubuntu system,

keep digging,

 :Popcorn:

----------


## Finn bjerke

Great downloadable book just what I needed thank you so much. Its very well written

----------


## Chris1000

=D> Thanks, the pocket guide is a great introduction to ubuntu.

chris

----------


## Okicombo

Thanks. Let the freedom begin.

----------


## azon04

I't very usefull. Thanks!

----------


## wynn22

Thanks, nice guide.  :Smile:

----------


## infernox

Thanks for this.  I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 last night and a n00b to Linux.  This guide will help a lot.

----------


## nagasadow13

i just recently installed ubuntu 9.04 as a second os on my asus eee pc 1000h i really enjoy it but i cannot seem to navigate back to the desktop from the black screen. the screen reads a bunch of stuff then Ubuntu 9.04 nagasadow13-laptop tty1
           nagasadow13-laptop login:
           password:
i type in all the necessary information and then it says
           nagasadow13@nagasadow13-laptop:~$

i know there is a whole list of commands to go off of but all i want to do is get back to the desktop. i would also like to know how i am able to get back and forth from the black screen and the desktop if possible. any help in this matter would be greatly greatly appreciated thank you

----------


## Filipek

> i just recently installed ubuntu 9.04 as a second os on my asus eee pc 1000h i really enjoy it but i cannot seem to navigate back to the desktop from the black screen. the screen reads a bunch of stuff then Ubuntu 9.04 nagasadow13-laptop tty1
>            nagasadow13-laptop login:
>            password:
> i type in all the necessary information and then it says
>            nagasadow13@nagasadow13-laptop:~$
> 
> i know there is a whole list of commands to go off of but all i want to do is get back to the desktop. i would also like to know how i am able to get back and forth from the black screen and the desktop if possible. any help in this matter would be greatly greatly appreciated thank you


In case you just quit from the window manager, this simple command should get you back if I understood your problem properly:



```
startx
```

----------


## sher punjabi

cool....
itz a good book.........

----------


## lolleprof

I am downloading this paper right now. Exiting! Did download an e-book from softarchive.net about Linux and Ubuntu (802 pages pdf) -from novice to guru. Absolutely wounderful to read! Dickens-like and full of insight of perception and psychology in learning. Have a look at:
http://tutiebooks.softarchive.net/be...nal.12078.html
There are some more there if you care...(register for free, very nice site)
I am a newbie to this though i have a clear memory from school in 1972 or so when computers were in the stage of emerging. Later on my first computer was  an IBM 386 processorspeed rediculus, 16Mhz or so, and harddrive 30Mb !!! DOS 3.0!!! DO i get through here?? Much has happend since...(XP pro is on top in that world) But!...Torvald did it all soooo right!!! UNIX got the right ambassador. The following of this guru has led a number of dedicated people to keep the arena clear of crap as I msee it and if there is any way I can contribute to this, I will do so! First step is to engulf the content of the entire concept and the details of the scripts. 
It accutually feels like I just got to be a totally new mwember of a worldwide family...
Awsome!!!

----------


## costryan

Thank you for sharing

----------


## Lex_15

Thanks this is an awesome read... Appreciate the time and effort you took to write this.

----------


## chesser

Many Thanks for this  :Capital Razz:

----------


## drdreau

thanks yo

----------


## hip

just got the beginners guide thanks very helpful :Guitar:

----------


## EG-girl

This book had been a great help to me through my first steps with ubuntu .
Many thanks.

----------


## devnedprog

thanks  :Guitar:

----------


## abhishekdash

Thanks It's just what I needed.....

----------


## searcher1

Just finished reading it. I am new to Linux and the book was very very helpful. Thank you so much!

----------


## palakanit

thank you boss...

----------


## Umbra360

Thanks!  :Popcorn:

----------


## simartem

Thank you very much for your efforts and sharing your information with the community.

----------


## sahilahmed

Just installed ubuntu... Thanks for the guide

----------


## eruffing

> Ditto! I'm trying to get a bunch of old machines up and running for folks without money to buy new computers, old imacs, compaqs, etc... This is just the help I need. Thank you.
> 
> cal!


Hi TwoDogsDad,
I'm pretty green to Unbuntu, just now joined the forum & downloaded the beginner's guide. I'm looking to do what you seem to be doing - donate an old PC system to a needy family. 
I was about to use a security program to erase my data, but I must also remove the Microsoft Windows XP operating system program due to licensing agreements through my employer. I'm afraid that if I use the security software to "erase the whole computer" that I won't be able to install Unbuntu - the instructions say I won't be able to reboot, apparently since the OS will be removed. 
Can you tell me how to proceed? I don't have a lot of time to expend on this. Can I install Unbuntu, then remove windows XP? I've never tried to install OS software on a totally 'wiped' pc, and the idea scares me - don't want to screw it up so the machine is worthless! 
Thanks in advance for anything you (or others!) can tell me.

----------


## Papa_Smurf

erruffing, just install ubuntu and re-partition the hard disk to a root and a swap, and check the "format" box. it will all be wiped clean.

----------


## meluzi02

Hello to all

i am a new user of Ubuntu Desktop...so i am not familiar of those commands and features that are available on it..

I want to know its basic commands...

tnx...

----------


## pgibson

Thank you!   This book (and another Thomas book, _Ubuntu KungFu_) have done more to help me get things done with Ubuntu than anything else!  I keep the pdf copy of this book on the desktop of all four ubuntu machines in the house.

Canonical should hire Mr Thomas and put him in charge of official documentation.  He writes at the level that a new Ubuntu user needs: guiding his reader with well illustrated, step-by-step procedures written in straightforward _non-technical_ English. 

Kudos to Technoviking for the post.

Brilliant.

----------


## devilgas

Much better than the various online man pages!

Thanks

----------


## DeeDez

I can't wait to be a true Linux geek, thanks for the book.

----------


## mirado

This helped me a lot
Thank you Technoviking!

----------


## Artificial_being

Thanks for link. This is really helpfull.

----------


## sir.jeyhmis

Thank you for the guide!
It will be very useful, I am sure, once I get some time to page through it!

----------


## UbFreak

Well, This'll come in handy! Thanks!

----------


## NinjaNumberNine

Great book, Thanks, Thomas Kier!

----------


## Astrals

Thank you for the easy guide.
I have been using another linux distro and got really sick of my favourite apps landing up in the workshop more than in the field working, so i have migrated to ubuntu to feel the waters, so far more stable.

----------


## Captainslacko

Thyanks Heaps :Guitar:

----------


## diarone

It is really a kung fu book, thanks for sharing your book  :Smile:

----------


## Phil Newman

Thanks a lot Keith  :Smile:  Just downloaded you guide the other day and have been reading it since  :Smile:  It's a work of art and a great help to me.May The Penguin Prosper Forever  :Smile:

----------


## Phil Newman

Very basically,they're the same thing "channerhewitt" built on pretty much the same code but as Windows tends to charge for everything and Linux ( Ubuntu and a whole bunch of others ) are free and are not subject to the same bunch of nasties as Windows  :Smile:  You can pretty well make up your own mind which is the better system  :Smile:

----------


## Wrathe

Thanks

----------


## LewRockwell

again, thanks for this!

.

----------


## moataz_mmdh

Thanks ,  :Applause:

----------


## Nikhil_07n

Thanks!
Was looking for one.

----------


## linuxdroid

*Thank you very much.
*

----------


## s7evens

Hi,..all
Newbie user of Linux here..
Please guide me :Popcorn:  :KDE Star:

----------


## zero-n

Thanks for this guide it was so useful for me  :Wink:

----------


## guriinii

Thank you very much. Lots of learning to be had. Excellent!!

----------


## jaaR

Nice info. Thanks.

----------


## BenypX

This is great, thanks alot. I've been reading for the past hour and a half and I've covered what I basically found out by myself but I got class tomorrow and I'm looking forward to finishing up the rest of the book sometime tomorrow. 

PS. I'm a first year CS major so if anyone has any advice for me feel free to PM me. Thankss

----------


## jovemac

guys,

I am not able to download it. Again and agin it re-directs to the download page.. but not downloading. please advise

----------


## sa3paleasm

thank you

----------


## ch11cva

Thanks for book.It's very useful

----------


## singdreams

hi expert in ubuntu ,may i know how to connect via ubuntu ?i'm idiot on ubuntu  :Sad:  ...

----------


## Rodart

Thanks, i'm trying to install ubuntu.  :Very Happy:   :Smile:

----------


## Michele Iurillo

Thanks a lot...

----------


## Mike54

> guys,
> 
> I am not able to download it. Again and agin it re-directs to the download page.. but not downloading. please advise


If you're still trying to download, scroll down the page and select one of the download links on the right.

I hope this helps!

----------


## aucado54

Just what this ROOKIE needs.
Like others I am attempting some community service bu fixing and setting up 'Oldies but Goodies" for redeployment.

Because I am a rookie I hope to learn much from the pro's out there

----------


## piyushpandey

thank you very much for such an awesome job .

----------


## krazyleaf

Yes! Thank You. Excellent Read.

----------


## emigrant

is ubuntu kung fu available for free?

----------


## Harshana

Thnk you very much..................

----------


## insanity99

this is incredible. this guy rocks. i might buy his book, or is a differnt one more reccomendable? (for beginners like me)

----------


## Amethyst05

Thank you very much. This has given me a head start with Ubuntu!  :Smile:

----------


## BullHorn

Thanks alot. I got this PDF on my Windows XP, now I first need to figure how to access files on the C: drive... I understand that Linuxacts differently with harddisks, haha!

----------


## insanity99

i have learned so much from this free guide. i would have been willing to pay for it had i known it is so good.

----------


## Skwerly

I just d/l it as well.  Looks awesome!  A BIG thanks!   :Smile:

----------


## Richbunnie

Thanks for the pocket guide. 

 If aint broke FIX IT. :Cool:

----------


## flyerbrooks

VERY much appreciated, thanks dude!!    :Popcorn:   :Guitar:

----------


## Fogginz

Thanks!

----------


## txèrif

thanks for expend your time about the beginners.
PD. I'm sorry for my english I'm from Catalonia (Spain)

----------


## espresso_steve

This will be essential reading for the next few days.  

Cheers, Steve

----------


## RedDog2

Thanks a ton for the guide from an old man. I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 and have no Idea what Im doing with it. You guide looks like just the thing an old man needs. I have a D-Link DWA-130 B1 wirless usb Nic and I dont even have the slightest on what to do to get it working. I know from the forums that it is not the best nic to have for linux, but Im stuck with it for now. Glad to see another world outside of Microsoft, which I am very familiar with. A big hello goes out to all the members here.....

----------


## sivasankar_tce

Thank you very much !

----------


## asci

Thanks a lot, to post that fantastic e-book! I am realy proud to know people who wants to help everyone with desire to learn it

----------


## staticsk8erpunk

GREAT! Thanks!! Totally new to linux, ubuntu! Hope it helps.

----------


## zorrofox

Thanks a lot for this guide. It's really helping me work it all out.

----------


## GrantBarry

Thanks for the guide!

----------


## shorteststraw69

Just want to say thanks. This system has a looks to start replacing my old OS. Will begin reading after yard is mowed and wife is satisfied.

----------


## VIP75

*where can i find drivers for this system ????????????????*

----------


## ahmadzxc

thanx a lot man  :Very Happy:

----------


## coastkid

Excellent reference and easy reading guide.  Thanks, I plan on picking up Kung Fu.

Newb

----------


## nilushansilva

I just joined the forum. Thanks for providing this book. This will be a great treat for all the newcomers and a good motivation.

----------


## ajayf

Thnx brother

----------


## jrev

> *where can i find drivers for this system ????????????????*


they are already in the system apart from a few which are still in the creation process  :Razz:

----------


## kingtidus

Thanks technoviking. I just migrate from windows to linux, I already install ubuntu 9.04 and reading the ebook you provide and I'm learning a lot. thanks

----------


## IzRey

Thank you very much!!

----------


## pakispow1r

Thank you very much

----------


## Eiskaltski

When I clicked on the link, I got a blank white page with one line of small Japanese kanji looking font. This has been happening to me with other sites and I am trying to figure out why....

----------


## jithoosin

I haven't read it yet. Hope it will help. Thanks a lot.

----------


## 1in0

Thank you!

----------


## Carlicuslinux

The guide is appreciated.  Thank you.

----------


## gidmakus

Thank your very much it is a very good resource for beginners. I am introducing some colleagues to linux more over Ubuntu. So i needed some resources which they can refer.

This is a good piece of information...

----------


## duma91

THanks :Very Happy:

----------


## Henk57

This is the missing link, a beginners guide for Ubuntu. Very nice!

----------


## julianb

Not really in to reading books online when I can search Google and search the forums instead.  :Smile:  ubuntu forums and other linux forums are great!

----------


## mahadevan

Hi thanks for the great guide..I'm a total newbie to linux hungry for the terminal  :Smile:

----------


## ZA2PT4Safety

Thanks

----------


## disorientedminds

Thanks for the book, i'm trying to convert from a windows power user to ubuntu power user.

----------


## JTwigg

this will be mostly for reference ... 
Thanks
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Ha41tham

Great, will be checking it soon.  :Smile: 
Thanks for sharing.




> Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit,wisdom is knowing you don't put tomato in fruit salad




Tomato is considered Fruit not Vegetable? For real? :O I

----------


## agusoviedo

Anyone knows if there is a beginners guide available in spanish?

----------


## frantzsong

:LOL:

----------


## frantzsong

> Anyone knows if there is a beginners guide available in spanish?


i need it in Chinese ...

English uh.. just fine

----------


## nusry

thnx for the info dude..

----------


## Tsquad

This is a great book for linux/ubuntu noobs like myself. Read almost the whole thing in a few nights and lets just say i was not a fan of linux/ubuntu untill i read this book. It has good explinations and is an easy read.

----------


## Architectura

A definite godsend; thanks a bunch!

----------


## qianshiming

for a newer ,It's really a good guide!Thank you! :Popcorn:

----------


## CyberWind

Thank you, this book is very useful for novices.

----------


## drsubhadip

thank u buddy.....for the book

----------


## congaman

Thanks I just started reading it.

----------


## momon

thanks  very much from me too... it's great but, is this to be read exactly like a book or what appears to be links in the index and further should be working like one?

----------


## benrufus

*THanks for the book dude!*

----------


## achookang

Thanks for this handy beginners guide. I've just started with linux and Ubuntu so it will undoubtedly be helpful

----------


## tocki

Wow thanks! I have downloaded the PDF, but will definitely order hard copy so can be read anywhere I go.

----------


## Zenith88

This book may be the last drop that can potentially cause Linux explosion.

This is a very thorough manual written in very simple language.
It flows seamlessly from 'simple' desktop stuff (clicking) to 'complex' command line stuff (typing). Nothing way too advanced, just what a beginner needs.

Splendid work!

----------


## MeBrains

Thanks. Much appreciated!

----------


## Chas of Nevada

Just installed Karmic Koala and think it's finally a respectable replacement for windows.  Looking forward to reading the book! 

Thanks,

----------


## SMacEwan

Hello to everyone here @ The Ubuntu Forums... Thanks for the freebie Kier... I've also ordered Ubuntu Kung Fu from amazon... Not new to unix but have never used Ubuntu.  Used GParted, Installed alongside Win 7 (Cant wait to drop MS), currently cofiguring Grub to make Multi choice look a bit better.  Nice to be here at last... Thanks again... :Razz:

----------


## john newbuntu

Thanks Keir Thomas for the wonderful introduction to Ubuntu.

----------


## 4mole

thank you!

----------


## BlackBullet

I'mma buy this. I don't like PDF's that much  :Razz: 
From reading the comments, it sounds well worth buying

----------


## anirbanghosh

Thanks a lot!

----------


## joans35

thanks !

----------


## Kai69

I would just like to say THANKYOU last weekend windows xp went nuts on me big time so iwas thinking of buying w7 until i read about ubuntu i installed 9.10 and i couldnt belive how easy it was to use . I have just ordered the book from amazon

----------


## Philip Gray

Hi it is a great guide it taught me a lot. When I joined the forum in July the administrator in his welcome note suggested that I download it and go through it. It was the best advise and I would advise everyone that is new to Ubuntu to download it and read it.

----------


## Dimitri_Sumlanacht

Is there an Ubuntu Pocket Guide for 9.10 users?

----------


## madhu.neal

THanks;

----------


## soulashell

thank you.

----------


## wheatpenny

Thanks. I'm reading it now, it has a lot of useful info in it.

----------


## InaBanina

Thanks! I'm new to Ubuntu and this is exactly what I need!  :KDE Star:

----------


## lrcaballero

Thank you so much!!! Technoviking.......

Ubuntu rocks!!!!

Luis

----------


## chumkila

Very useful. Top marks!

----------


## OldGoat58

OK, I'm going to really show just HOW NEW I am to Ubuntu with my question.  I followed the link to the website, clicked on the link to download the PDF version [IMG]file:///tmp/moz-screenshot-1.png[/IMG]free now, and nothing happened.

I then clicked on the "Download Sites" links below and got a dialog box that asked me what I wanted Firefox to do with the .zip file.  As you can tell I really need this "How To" guide since this is my first endeavor with an operating system other than "Windows".  

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
Mike

----------


## cruelwill

thank u.this is very useful.....  :Smile:

----------


## drakkoss

Thank you so much.  This is exactly what I am looking  for.  I'll buy the book to read on the commute to and from work as well. Thanks again.

----------


## sarbaraj101

Thanks a lot. Definitely informative! I'll have an easy time around FOSS Advocating  :Very Happy:

----------


## Syed Kazim

Thanks. I am sure it will help me enjoy Ubuntu.

----------


## Van_helsinG

I have kubuntu 9.10 installed on my laptop.
Will the same links help as posted in the thread for ubuntu ?
if not pls tell some links for me to get started with installing things on my kubuntu....

----------


## itsmeena

Hi,
   I recently installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my laptop.  It is cool. I am  started some cool new OS.

----------


## almufadado

Stop testing ubuntu ... I am in !!! :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star: 

Well it's seems I am going to spend more time with all you guys and girls !

----------


## telovin

Thanks a lot technoviking.. Intsalled ubuntu last week n just started using it..Was looking for one!

----------


## Mazinger B

is Karmic Koala (Ubuntu 9.10) already included here?

----------


## guffer62

An excellent noob guide...thanks for the link.

----------


## Probability

Thank you!  :Wink:

----------


## paw9230

Definitely a must for my library collection. Looks totally delicious!! Thanks a bunch!! :KDE Star:

----------


## blergh

Thanks a lot!  :Smile:

----------


## syeef

Thank you sooooo much.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## ronnyk

fantastic  this is the greatest site i've ever encountered

----------


## bill_greene

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


Thanks Technoviking!

----------


## mnsundaram

My dear friend! Thank you very much!!

----------


## ArulprakasH

Excellent Book for the Beginners. Thanks a bunch!  :Smile:

----------


## hanalover

Thx, it's necessary to me. :Popcorn:

----------


## ciandro

Thanks for the heads up!  :Very Happy:

----------


## expxe

great book, this should be on the desktop of every fresh ubutnu install dont ya think?

----------


## indiaxxo

Thank u very much

----------


## NetspecHome

I just downloaded and installed Ubuntu on my laptop a few nights ago.  Will download the guide over the weekend.

----------


## Overstear

Marvelous, thanks a bunch.

----------


## shameedp

thanks a lot

----------


## hilmanzaky

BIG Thanks

----------


## umair4a11

Hi dear
acn any one tell me where to get most of ubuntu articales on commands and new things?
Regards

----------


## mwmsje

Cheers. I will have to scan this when I get the chance, a brief glance suggests it's quite good. Thanks again.

----------


## habutti

Hi, the link is not working www.ubuntupocketguide.com is there something wrong?

----------


## Krunal_p

I got an error message in Anjuta 2.26.0.0 saying that "Program '/home/krunal/Demo.cpp' does not have execution permission" whenever I execute and 

when I try to compile, it exits to Desktop.  

Please help........

----------


## nautiman

Great stuff, man.  Thanks again

----------


## srisar

thanks it really helps me

----------


## Wyzebum

Awesome Thankyou

----------


## digitaltoast

It says "For 8.10 and beyond" - is it substantially the same for 9.10 NBR?

----------


## Brandon1880

Thank  you for everyone's supporting.
Merry Christmas and happy new year!

----------


## TryingLinuxAgain

Thank you so much for putting this guide together.  I just got through most of it tonight and I feel a thousand times better about Ubuntu right now.

----------


## annasarp

Thanks for this awesome guide. Yesterday only i installed ubuntu9.1 need to explore a lot  :Smile:

----------


## irfan7706

Thank you ,this is what i was looking for

----------


## Technoviking

> It says "For 8.10 and beyond" - is it substantially the same for 9.10 NBR?


Not all the information applies, but it still a very useful resource.

T-V

----------


## eternalnewbee

Thanks, Technoviking.

I have several friends who've switched to Ubuntu, and a small private school.

They'll really appreciate this guide, as do I.

Cheers.

----------


## zazlox

thanks for this , we hope got more good news from yu  :Wink:

----------


## Deropty

I'm glad when I just registered here,a AWESOME book is waiting for me :KDE Star:

----------


## Iwillsurvive

Why cant I open the Beginners guide .  I am using winzip and I get a error messsage that says the guide is damaged ?

----------


## narritu

*@Technoviking*

Thanks a lot. Just downloaded the book and go through this.

-narritu

----------


## jeasha

Just finished downloading the Free Beginners Guide; looks good but I will have to wait before I can read it all because my recent upgrade to 9.10 causes the computer to stall every so often.

This is one of the things I want to fix as well as moving from GRUB to GRUB2.  I just know I'll have fun with that one.

As far as fixing the upgrade is concerned, I have run:
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo aptitude upgrade
sudo apt-get autoremove

It seemed to help a little, but I can't really be certain as I have run no metrics.  I don't need metrics to tell me this system is a mess.

----------


## isaackrn

thanks for the beginner pocket guide

----------


## OllieMcClellan

Brilliant guide, should get me started, thanks  :Very Happy: .

----------


## gazpacho61

BIIIIIG Thank you
Cheers

----------


## Volcom350Z

Helps out the beginner's a lot thanks!

----------


## George A

Thank you very much. This is exactly the type of book I've been looking for. I've loaded Ubuntu 9.04 last week, there are lots of bugs, and since then I've been groping to find some document which "talks" to me at a beginner level.   Again, many thanks. :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:

----------


## glnerd

Kool thanks alot. I think this will come in handy.  :KDE Star:

----------


## raven0us

Hi all,

my first post....
loving Ubuntu since I installed it from 9.01..now kubuntu....9.1... :Guitar: 

Got a lot of help from this forum....didn't have to ask any questions. The answers were already there.....

Big thanks for the guide.

----------


## harish4linux

thnx a lot..........

----------


## sarsar

Just downloaded the free ubuntu beginners guide. Brilliant idea! Now i can read that instead of asking obvious questions. It will also enhance my confidence with ubuntu. A BIG THANKYOU!!

----------


## siemenslee

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


Thank you for sharing!!!

----------


## ibubesi

cool!! it's really informative and helpful!! Thanks man!!

----------


## marcosamson

thanks for the welcome :Popcorn:

----------


## Goldenlight

Thanks so much for sharing.. This will help with the Windows Transtition.

----------


## peacelake

good

----------


## Jonwenger

still great. Thank you.

----------


## agusoviedo

what things do you considered in an old computer? maybe i am far away from you (ecuador) but i have in my mind the same question but i dont know which old computers are good




> Ditto! I'm trying to get a bunch of old machines up and running for folks without money to buy new computers, old imacs, compaqs, etc... This is just the help I need. Thank you.
> 
> cal!

----------


## delta_nobel

thnx for the pdf... great work.

----------


## rwlange47

Technoviking, thanks for the insight.  It appears this will start the ball rolling.

----------


## ilfratta

Thank you so much for the guide!!
I'm a new happy Karmik Koala User from only ten days and really don't miss my old OS... :LOL:

----------


## Fire$torm

_Thank you_ for the "Guide". It has definitely helped to ease the learning curve.  :Smile:

----------


## JohnBatcheler

Thanks a lot for doing this for us newbies. I probably should have read this 5 months ago when a good friend introduced me to Ubuntu. I have had to reinstall the OS 2 times from mucking it up! Oh well....live and learn.

Thanks again

----------


## OSSlayer

:KDE Star: My sincere gratitude to Technoviking for this pocket guide. I am very new to this OS and I thought it will be very useful. Thank you and more power! :KDE Star: 

OSSlayer




> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It

----------


## grandma_kat

The beginners' guide looks like just the thing to introduce my granddaughters to Ubuntu. We got both of them netbooks with Ubuntu for Christmas, so the timing is perfect. Thanks very much! I'm sure they (and I) will progress to Ubuntu Kung Fu pretty quickly. Super that both books are available as PDFs!

----------


## Odaym

thank you for this effort, the cover got me more interested in downloading  :Smile:

----------


## Aardvak

Just What I needed, thank you.

----------


## HeadlessFrog

great book thx.

----------


## jonnie greenbean

hey yeah ...  this Ubuntu deal just keeps getting better ... thanx

----------


## mbzn

Many Thanks to: ankspo71

Karmic Koala Bible - PDF ebook
Hi,
I don't know if this has been mentioned before (i did try searching), but makeuseof.com has put up a link to a PDF ebook about Karmic Koala. It looks pretty good, and I think it would be a good basic "how to" book for beginner to average Ubuntu users. It covers a little bit of everything, from installation, partitioning, system tweaking, installing software, adding additional repos, creating bash aliases and so on.

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/the-inc...ala-linux-pdf/
The link to the pdf is at the bottom of the page.
__________________
Ubuntu user since 8.04 - but still learning too 

I believe this ebook should find it's way here

----------


## m0o

Thank you for this great resource. I was just wondering, does the book receive an update upon each Ubuntu release?

----------


## mylove90

thanks buddy i really feel welcomed here
i hope being profisional in ubuntu

----------


## 9AndS

thanks a lot!!

----------


## Mad Ed

Hey great book. Thanks It will surely help to understand the OS better.

----------


## izzuar

thanks broo.. i just beginner and i want to use ubuntu.. :Popcorn:

----------


## avelkar

Thank you for the book. I just read it quickly, (bird eyes style of course). I found very useful chapter 5.

----------


## FluxRaeder

Thank you so much!!!! I am a new Ubuntu convert freshly released from the stronghold of Windows and I have no idea how most of this stuff works. This is exactly what I needed!

----------


## phawnex

thanks a lot. i just installed it today. im fairly knowledgeable in mac osx, but ubuntu is killing me lol i cant even hook up the wireless...  maybe the pdf will tell me. thanks again man

----------


## Max_Mackie

Manual + Google + Forums = Great learning experience.
Thanks!

----------


## gtchambers3

This answered a lot of my little questions about basic functionality... on my way to being a super-user, instead of a casual user.   :Capital Razz:

----------


## topviet

Wow. This is my first post here. While I googled to find the answer for my question: how to change the gnub setting at the start up, I found the solution in this forum. I also would like to thank the author of Ubuntu Pocket Guide and Reference for the free PDF version.

 :Guitar:

----------


## Lepodo

I have purchased a print version. Can't wait!

----------


## Rudy2ster

I already bought the guide from Amazon (MacFreda Publishing) --'bout mid way through now.  Also have Beginning Ubuntu Linux _The Expert's Voice in Open Source._ Also 'bout half way through. I is now a geeneeous-- but I still can't install Tor!

----------


## weichimaster

Thanks for the link - looks like a great book.

----------


## FinalCoyote

That is an excellent guide, thank you very much indeed.

----------


## vishvesh

I needed this. Thank you very much.

----------


## bikusuma

Helpful..
Thanks

----------


## lemoneko

Thanks for this!

----------


## kuurozaki

thanks, this is a very nice guide..  :Very Happy:

----------


## jctan22

thank you very much.it will help me lot as a beginner in ubuntu os.and i love it it very good and easy to use..(ubuntu 9.10) :Very Happy:

----------


## SalahTr

thank you really

----------


## goncaloc

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


This looks great for the absolute dummy like me
 :Very Happy: 
thanks

----------


## fitzy17

Thank you so much I'll take some time out to read this over

----------


## NTUU-KPI

Thanks a lot  :Wink:

----------


## chrisjomarmayor

Thanks for the information... I've just finished installing Ubuntu 9.10. It's my first time to use it, I am really amaze that I've installed an up and running OS in just under 5 minutes. I believe I'll enjoy using Ubuntu and I won't regret that I change from Win XP to a Linux Distro.

----------


## bendwill

Just perfect for novice like me. Thank you a million!

----------


## Renntag

Glad there is a free guide. The Kung Fu submission also looks good. 

Thanks for the info.

----------


## bugs810

Hey thanks. This is great.

----------


## judythb2

Thanks for the excellent guide.  Great way to get my feet wet. :Popcorn:

----------


## ahamed101

Thanks for the guide

----------


## sean14916

Thanks very much for an awesome guide.

----------


## dwflo

Thank you for the guide, great help for Ubuntu newcomers.

Dave

----------


## Settwi

<h1>Thank you very much!</h1>

----------


## solemortal

Just what I was looking for...! thnks a ton  :Capital Razz:

----------


## moza74

This is a fantastic guide. Many thanks.

----------


## mettehe

thanks a lot!!

----------


## sirlancalot

Many thanks for the excellent guide. :Very Happy:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:

----------


## Guns

New Ubuntu Student...Thanks I need all the help I can get!

----------


## LinuxNoShoes

Thanks Dude....Legend!

----------


## raist1313

Thanks! I am sure this will help.

----------


## rinotomthomas

hey* Technoviking*,

Thanks for pointing to this awesome resource.

Hats off *Keir Thomas*! This is awesome.

Regards,
Rino Tom Thomas

----------


## chenlin

many thanks!

----------


## muffinboy

Good stuff. 
=3

----------


## Jobbywheecher

This is the business.....makes life so much easier for absolute beginners like me. Will probably be referring back to it for some time to come. Been using Ubuntu for 1 week now and it's saved my neck (and my pc) several times already.

Also have to say a big thanks to these fora.....you are all lifesavers.

----------


## Steve.J

Thanks a bunch for the link to the guide! Brand new to Ubuntu and really enjoying it

----------


## emma00

A BIG Thanks from me.

THANK YOU :Popcorn:  :KDE Star:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## Nepenthic

Sweet guide man me likey. :Popcorn:

----------


## pmj85

Thanks once again for this! I've decided to return to Ubuntu after a long time away (I gave up too easily and ran back into the warm, comforting embrace of windows  :Razz: ) so it is serving as a nice refresher!

Now, if only I could get Ubuntu to boot from CD...

----------


## lumpyfred

Thank you very much!

----------


## Elemaoh

Thanks for this guide!
Great straight to the point, easy to understand guide.

----------


## gaijin2000

Thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## manojps

Thank you for such a nice book..... :Smile:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## charreedawn

I am very new to ubuntu & the forums, I would like to know 
how to uninstall itunes, I tried add remove and it did not work..
do I use the terminal? if so how.. or any other way

Thanks CHARREE

----------


## oupamster

much appreciated and thanx a mil for such a book. distributed some copies to my new ubuntu friends

----------


## daniemma

This is so incredibly thorough. I wiped my Windows XP on a whim- but I am finding it impossible to skip over any part- a really great read!

----------


## MackoWacko

:Guitar: 

Hi my good friend. Thank you for such a well documented beginners guide. It made installing Ubuntu Studio a very easy and quick task. I couldn't record my music creations before due to the high prices of music recording and editing software. Now I'm enjoying a bunch of free applications to keep my creative juices flowing.THANK YOU!!!  :KDE Star:

----------


## thor187

Thanks, think this will greatly help my transition from Winblows to Ubuntu.

----------


## dominicpaull

Thanks, Technoviking.  From what I see in the table of contents, this guide will help move me beyond the Ubuntu almost-virgin status.
nick

----------


## KristofferAG

This looks great. Hopefully it'll make it unnecessary to ask my friends for help on everything. Thanks!

----------


## maximame

thanks, it's what i am looking for

----------


## poke65

Thanks I am sure this will come in handy  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dead Cell

Hello to you all,

I'm new here and just joined. I was directed to this site thanks to a user (who I consider a friend) called abcuser.

I'm also new to Ubuntu as I've been using Windows since forever, so this guide will be very helpful for me.

Thank you and kind regards.  :Dancing:

----------


## slowdiver

Many thanks for this. I have a Toshiba NB100 netbook, basic specs, bought as an "end of range" item from a local chain. Of course everything had already been set up when I got the machine, so now hopefully I can undo some of the "good" that the people in the shop have done to the machine  :Wink:

----------


## Shawn Bellon

Thank you so much!  :KDE Star:

----------


## singh9211

i just installed the new Linux Mint 8 Helena.

I found it wonder full as i am new to linux. :Razz:

----------


## mr5rule

Thanks for Free Beginners Guide... i hope i can learn a lots of thing from it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## karneo09

hi, 
i just installed ubuntu and was looking for book in the internet for 'Beginning ...', 'teach yourself ...', such like series.

i came to know abt dis book much late. very small book but contains more than what i expected.

thanks very much.

----------


## martinezalexxx

hi guys, am alex, am a ubuntu beginner, am taking classes to become system administrator, I have to install (or compile) and run some programs but I dont know how to do it, I will like to find some answers, am thinking on contacting another user with the previous experience(nothing) that may had the same problems.. but surely I will start just sending my questions am sure some one or many will answer them, thanks guy, alex...

----------


## dushyantkhatri

Hi all
Just joined the forum.its a nice place for all the ubuntu lovers.
Think d Guide will be very helpful 4 me. :Smile:

----------


## jumpnett

This is great!  I'm looking forward to checking out the command-line, and security chapters.

----------


## Gani Utomo

Great book. Thanks for your hard work.

----------


## mavmic

this is great . you are the best.

----------


## ismaelito

Thanks a lot for this wonderful guide, i really appreciate it.

----------


## jidan

thanks a lot .. 
I really appreciate, I just installed (again) ubuntu karmic koala and it's also nice having this book.

----------


## mrdigerati

:Capital Razz:  Phew many people have left a comment.
Hey thanks a lot for making something like that. My fifth year.. playing with Linux.. has seen it evolve.. but never heard of the pocket book. Thanks again. Will read it now.

----------


## Elysia

Thank you for such a useful and readable starter guide!  :Smile:

----------


## romarc23

Thanks  :Dancing:

----------


## razvandudu

Thank you a lot. I might try to translate this in my native language (if I can get the permission from the author).

----------


## alexk82

thanks!

----------


## arnab_das

although i am very much over that beginner phase of ubuntu, i still love this book. i couldnt say it any louder...THANK YOU!  :Smile:

----------


## VIV0411

thank you!
from a newbie.

----------


## WubiNoob

Thank you so much, this is awesome! Love this guide.

----------


## crashingmaverick

Thanks..this help me a lot..

----------


## A7med

Thanks alot .

----------


## ChuckyB

Thank you for the information!  I really need the help.

----------


## yrnajraven

thank you very much for the pocket guide link at the tips i have read in this thread!! Im a freshly new ubuntu user, but im loving my learning along the way. . .  :Smile:

----------


## Guuthulhu

Thanks for the resource. I've been away from Ubuntu for awhile and this will be a good way of helping me get back up to speed.

----------


## sny2ksa

:Capital Razz:  Thanks a lot  :Capital Razz:

----------


## sny2ksa

May i can sync my windows based phone.
Help me  :Question:

----------


## LandisTwo

Спасибо, (Thank You)
Landis.

----------


## zliefer

Awesome thanks! For those who want even quicker access to it - click here:
http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html

 :Popcorn:

----------


## rohail47

Best guide book ever written for Beginners..thanks for sharing

----------


## dcjose20

Thanks greatly appreciated!!!

----------


## utux_utux

_downloading.... thank you....._ :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:

----------


## kleskjr

danke danke  :Guitar:  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## dazndom

nice and easy too, thanks ! :KDE Star:

----------


## harryloofah

Awesome, Great, Rad!!!

Thanks for making this available

----------


## vmainard

Thanks for sharing I only installed ubuntu today so this PDF will be very valuable once I get going with it.

----------


## Samthorn

Thanks again for the pocket guide. Its exactly what I needed. Have a great day.

Sam





> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It

----------


## Running_Dualboot

Finally this is what Ive been looking for

----------


## carbz413

Thanks for the guide. I'm relatively new to ubuntu, so this should help!

----------


## lateralus-paradox

Sweet!!! I'm a complete newbie in regards to Linux/Ubuntu so this book should help me out a lot!

 :Wave:  See everyone around the forums!

----------


## unknowndude

Thank you very much!!

----------


## bigseb

I'm an absolute beginner... REALLY hoping this can sort out my confuzzledness! Ta!

----------


## susmit

> It is cool! thanks


how can i not find my webcam?

----------


## bukay

thanks for the guide!!
ubuntu rocks!!!

----------


## sille777

I wish I would have found this before I dropped $30 at the bookstore earlier today.

Oh well both seem to be a wealth of good information for the total newbie such as myself.

----------


## vetsuya

very nice bro..
i hope i can be better in using linux..

----------


## kyletstrand

Wonderful!

----------


## b1gg5y

Just installed ubuntu as my first ever linux OS : )............loving it so far......few issues with flash and stuff, and im still trying to get WOW to work on it,bit of a nightmare and ive to get my duel screen setup going...but so far so good, this guide willl do wanders !



PEACE OUT !!!!!!!!

----------


## jnguyen

Thank you.

----------


## xjwellsx

Thanks =D>

----------


## mahad

many thanks mate

----------


## faisalijaz77

the poket guite site is not working, kindly advice other location





> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It

----------


## lyoumans

Thanks for the link to the Free Beginners Guide. Just what I've been looking for.

----------


## ra6869

downloading.... can't wait to read this one...
thanks

----------


## sinhanikhil.5

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


I have d/l'ed ubuntupocketguide, thx. I wish if i can d/l ubuntu kungfu and begining ubuntu linux for free d/l.




.

----------


## jibun

Nice book !! Thank you very much. I'll now going to read it  :Smile:

----------


## weissie20

> I just scanned the entire PDF and it is a great document for a beginner...


I agree... looks fantastic!

----------


## beastmaxx

Thanks, this really helps. :Very Happy:

----------


## cmuxed

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It



Just skimmed through the first 10 or so pages, really interesting and easy to read.  I own a copy of the ubuntu kung fu book at that is great also if anyone is interested; great to get your ubuntu admin methodologies down pat.

----------


## DarrenS

Many thanks for this.  :Very Happy:

----------


## pike747

Thank you for sharing this information!
I really like what I have seen so far. I have been wanting to go open source for a very long time and now I am making the leap!

----------


## rotor22

Thanks Tecknoviking

I have just flushed vista off my old lappy had some probs with wifi but got round the prob with TP-Link usb am going to devour the book u recomended

Thanks again

rotor22  :Wink:

----------


## Mike128

Thanks, I'm just getting started and this looks like it'll be a good read.  :Smile:

----------


## Lascivus

:Capital Razz:   Thank you! reading it, so far, it has the info I need before I go wiping out fat MS systems on perfectly good machines.  Just starting with Ubuntu. :Very Happy:

----------


## me?

thanks! :Popcorn:

----------


## @rizz

Hey Thanks,

  I have been looking for something like this for months!!! :Wink:

----------


## zephiel

Much thanks, this will be much help in explaing linux to my mom^^

----------


## Butterflythistle

Good Morning,  :Wave: 

I am so new to this Ubuntu and Linux thing that it is seriously making my head hurt and wishing so badly I had my Windows back. After a computer crash, a dear techie acquaintance installed this system promising me better days ahead. As with anything, comes growing pains but when I can't print something simply or can't back up to an external drive because nothing is supported, I am getting completely frustrated.  :Brick wall: Googling tells me Linux doesn't offer the drives supported by my printer but the answers on forums indicate it is possible. My problem is trying to understand the new language so I can figure it out. I am not computer savy but do like to know how to do things well and am determined to learn this new system. So with that, I thank you for offering this beginners guide and will find the time to read and comprehend so I know the lingo and can enjoy my PC yet again. I'm still not quite sure why everyone has coffee beans attached to their threads but I'll figure that out to in time.  :Smile: 

And about all the emoticons - hey, I'm new ... I like to check them out.  :Dancing: 

B.T.

----------


## ajib_on

errrr..........nice for me who new on ubuntu. Thanks

----------


## wombuntu

Great Sticky, should give me some great background on how the os works (Just migrated a netbook from Micro$oft - and [apart from a couple of hiccups] am fully functional and itching to see what I can squeeze out of the system  :Smile:

----------


## @rizz

Hi,

 I am currently going through the book and think its wonderfull!!!

 Wish i had it when i first started using Ubuntu! :Guitar:

----------


## benney

Thanks for the informative book. I will certainly need it. :LOL: 

Benney

----------


## readycarpenter

yeah thanks to everyone, some really great resources here!

----------


## hyattha

I've been having a lot of problems with installing linux, and I started to read the PDF for about 20 pages and I've all ready fixed some. Many thanks.   :Very Happy:

----------


## -LynX-

Many Thanks. This one help  :Smile:

----------


## Deepan_dj

Hi,Friends 
i using ubuntu 9.04,i just installed with help of my friend,
i like to learn ,how to install software in ubuntu like windows without using internet. :Capital Razz:  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Deepan_dj

i just download the guide , as soon as  i will readl it .
thanks  :KDE Star:

----------


## codemaniac

a good help for the first timers..great work..Kudos!!! :Guitar:

----------


## kergin

Thanks good info

----------


## Biomech86

Great Guide! By far the best i have read!

----------


## Twitch04

Thank you! BIG help!

----------


## csousa

Thank you, Technoviking and Keir Thomas. The guide is extremely helpful for a beginner.

----------


## lg_wolf

Thank you! Good start point :Popcorn:

----------


## dkrohn

You anywhere around Central Florida?  If so, I've got some stuff you might want.

----------


## ttshivers

Thank you.  This is an excellent guide if you are new to linux.

----------


## cuberts

> Thank you.  This is an excellent guide if you are new to linux.


aha thank u so much I will so use this

----------


## latopadora_77

Thanks (gracias!)

----------


## vk7aaa

Thanks for this tip
Andrew

----------


## sydcanem2010

nice and easy! thanks a lot.

----------


## 9shell

Thanks again.

----------


## sunu mishra

_THANKS A LOT........ GOT UBUNTU YESTERERDAY.........GONNA GIVE IT A GO_

----------


## Benic

That's a real nice guide. I'll pass it to friends for sure. 

Good job and thank you!

----------


## dr.neuro

Thanks for your help 
I am beginner & I like ubuntu & I hope learn much about it

----------


## skymedia

Oh Really great document for a beginners...
and peoples can benefit from it.
Thanks

----------


## daupawar

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


thank you

----------


## FriendMarmot

After getting Ubuntu up and running, I was upgrading to 9.10 and making changes to Power Management at the same time. Gahhh stupid stupid stupid... Why I couldn't have just let it finish I dunno.

So I decided to kill my HDD and reinstall straight to 9.10 but now it's giving me an _[Errno 5] Input/Output Error_! Gonna try some things including taking out one of my 3 RAM sticks and see if it helps (something I read somewhere...)

Wish me luck, I ain't givin up that easy. Thanks for the crash course in Ubuntu, I hope I can start applying it soon!

_Yup that did it! I had a feeling because 2GB are dual sticks and the other is just one I had lying around. When I removed the other RAM stick everything ran like a charm. Hopefully I can plug it back in later...
THANKS AGAIN!!
_

----------


## adn67

Thanks! I'll read it as soon as I can.

----------


## .:PiXi²:.

Great guide, wish I knew about this when I switched to Ubuntu.

----------


## basson

Thank you for posting and sharing!

I am new to ubuntu linux. It's nice to read this guide. :Smile:

----------


## Smeltn

Hey awesome guide!! Thanks for sharing with us

----------


## nogaz

Fantastic!
As new user, and not savy with things linux this is awesome.

(edit & offtopic: hehe, this operating system is fun, from hitting the restart button to back in <1min.. vista took minutes)

----------


## kev77

Very well laid out guide, thank you very much for sharing!
 :Smile:

----------


## Qbazic

Thank you! Excellent documentation and can't beat the price, and I'll pass it on.

----------


## drack1

Thanks..always have to start somewhere

----------


## blazemore

Can we not change this to the Ubuntu Manual Project?

----------


## kk.swaami

Great work.  I was all at sea having installed 9.10 recently.  Thanks.

----------


## ArionKrause

Very, very, very interesting...

That's exactly what I need since I'm leaving Windows and coming to Linux.

----------


## Orbity

Thank you

----------


## ehpmail

Thank you, Keir Thomas

----------


## odo5435

What an excellent resource for us newbies. It is pertinent, to the point and free of technobabble. 

Thanks @Technoviking for pointing us to it and Kier Thomas for making it available for free.

----------


## nroose

Not sure how I am going to fit 170 pages in my pocket, but thanks!

----------


## cortneyrmason

Hi, thanks. are there any Ubuntu guide for dummies? the one that other sells for pure beginners?

----------


## philodice

I have read this thrice.

----------


## bomboitaliano

Many thanks  :Wave:

----------


## dwhite

exceptionally well written for the new user (like me)... I have used the command-line, beginning to understand permissions etc.

Thanks

----------


## darkfloor

Thank you.

----------


## extliquani

It's a great guide, and one that I haven't seen.  I know a few people that could use this..but what I really need is a book that delves in more depth..but not too deep  :Smile: 

Thanks though, awesome work.

----------


## philipple

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


Thank you very much for this promising book. It will surely help me to learn more about Ubuntu, Debian and Linux in general.

Have a good day!

Philipple

----------


## nugrah2

thanks

----------


## Hitakashi

Um i have no clue why i posted a new thread and it posted here, please delete

----------


## crystone

Great work! BTW, do you get Chinese translation of this book? That would be more more helpful.

----------


## Nardy Pillards

Thank you! When Ubuntu - roughly - stands for "Humanity to others" then this book is indeed *ubuntu*. Thanks again.

----------


## mujahied

hmm cool i might see some more action with this book snortspeed xd

----------


## c.indrajith

Lunx, your links are very much helpful for everyone, it is a gold mine for me. Thanks pal.

----------


## oxidizer

It is so nice book thank you

----------


## fightfox

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


thanks by all :Guitar:

----------


## mohar

Thanks a ton. Just the thing I needed as a newbee!

----------


## titoshauri

Hello everyone.

I have problem with installation of virtualbox in Ubuntu 10.04 and don't know where I am going wrong.  the link where I am referring the steps I followed is this one here http://start.ubuntu.com/10.04/Google/ 
I did everything right but could not proceed beyond this point "3.Now open Virtualbox at Applications>System Tools>Sun  VirtualBox"  Actually I can not see System tools in applications.  thanking you for solution if any!
I went on searching for solution and come to this link: http://dlc.sun.com/virtualbox/vboxdownload.html, download  file  ".deb trying to install i got this Error:Conflicts with the installed package 'virtualbox-3.0' and i have given up, I really need help here.  :Confused:   :Sad:

----------


## unniishere

Hai my name is unni and i am using Lucid linx and new to this forum
When I connect to internet sometimes ubuntu's power go off and says cheaking battery condition and what could i to for debugging it

----------


## theOGRE

Thanks for the tip!!

----------


## zaid alaa

thanks

----------


## dvwolfman

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


Thank you, that's cool, will get that... :Guitar:

----------


## xoomer.ap

Big thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## 4hp007

Thanks a lot!!!!great work keep up the good work :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:

----------


## chandrav23

Hi,
Thanks for biginners guide its really useful for biginners.

I am looking for some what different i would like to work in command line like server administration.

Do you have any ref books or advise me the some links where  can get more information on commond line.

I dont want to work on GUI like windows i like ubuntu(Linux) because we can manage complete network with commonds..


Pls advise

----------


## enjiru

I downloaded it but i could not seem to open it. it displayed an error message. what's wrong? I thought it was just what i needed but i could not get it....

----------


## dw2835

Thank you so much!

----------


## tawee2010

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


Many thanks, I've downloaded. Just try to read !

----------


## Parvaaz^^

Thank you so much. I will download the PDF file. I am sure that, it will helpful for a beginner like me.

----------


## linwhwylb

I have download this book,though I'm not a newer in linux,many useful things I can find in this tiny book~~ :LOL:

----------


## nadabindu

Not yet installed ubuntu!
But thinking of it....
First Imust know something abt it right??Geeks!!I am really happy 2 know tat u all there out 2 help me!!
Thanks to Ryan also.

----------


## d.r.i.

I will download this book, and very very thanks!

----------


## rodney.cabahug

thanks a lot, man!

----------


## asyams01

thanks a lot

----------


## thahir1986

thnks

----------


## ikhthiandor

Just downloaded it and have started reading. It's good. Thank you very much Technoviking and Keir Thomas.

----------


## LoutUK

Fairly new to Linux myself but haven't found anything that's completely stumped me yet. Yet being the operative word though so many thanks for this wonderful guide.

----------


## unbuntonewb

Thanks so much !!!
i have just downloaded ubuntu and a beginners guide is a great way to start  :Smile:

----------


## arvindch

Useful Guide! Thanks!

----------


## dubnutu

thanks for this  :Smile:

----------


## =ChAoS=

Thanks a lot. Think i'll be using this quite a bit as i'm very new to linux.  :LOL:

----------


## bitphazer

Wow!! Thats Great!!

----------


## ubudog

When I was a noob, I used this guide.  Very good.

----------


## ashannnn

:Popcorn:  :LOL: 
 :LOL:  :LOL: 
:lolfla :Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!: 
 :Guitar: g:

----------


## iroamz

Thankyou much  :KDE Star:

----------


## trix'

Thank you Ubuntu  :Wink:

----------


## rajabi

really tanks, but can anyone help me installing GUI in ubunu server? writing a ubuntu server guid for beginners will be really helpful  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## tvardovsky

thx m8, much obliged.  :Very Happy:

----------


## 12averma

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


thanks ................technoviking.......!!!............  ......but sir please help me........see my installation nd upgrade section..............plse help me...........

----------


## Kajirou

Thanx a lot  :Smile:  This guide will be very helpful!

----------


## krizanand

Hi Ubuntu Users, greetings from Krishna from India, Andhra pradesh, Hyderabad. I am a new to Ubuntu, honestly the OS blew me away so started to know some things about it and ended up here and just now downloaded this guide will go through it.


Thanks.

----------


## mayur.shetye

Thanks........ :Smile:

----------


## wregger

Thanks for sharing -- this is very helpful. 

Planning to migrate my agency to Ubuntu and testing it myself before I implement the new software policy  :Smile:

----------


## TheDexter1111

THANK YOU!! massive help!!

I have only just lost my linux virginity and it felt pretty damn good!  :Capital Razz:  
Im already having some fun with different apps, and im loving the efficiency and ease of installing programs with sudo apt-get install command! BRILLIANT! 

honestly... I will never go back to windows.
Cant wait to try different distro's however  :Very Happy:

----------


## tatsujin79

This is extremely helpful. Thanks for posting it and thanks to the person/people who wrote it.

----------


## ubudog

> THANK YOU!! massive help!!
> 
> I have only just lost my linux virginity and it felt pretty damn good!  
> Im already having some fun with different apps, and im loving the efficiency and ease of installing programs with sudo apt-get install command! BRILLIANT! 
> 
> honestly... I will never go back to windows.
> Cant wait to try different distro's however


Yeah, I tried many different Linux distros, but I always came back to Ubuntu.

----------


## gonsena

Thanks!! im goint to look for it. hope is done for new NEW users XQ!

----------


## mr E

Thanks for the: [ubuntu] Free Beginners Guide.
 :Very Happy:

----------


## juzzjan191

Best book for beginners. Keep em coming you guys!

----------


## aismith1

I'd forgotten what it feels like to start something completely new in computing. Wow.

Following a catastrophic failure of my Windows home desktop, a guy I found through yellow pages managed to rescue most of the data which he put on CD for me, with Ubuntu. I'll probably never get around to sorting through the data but, hey, i've got a copy of an OS I'd never heard of and a perfectly servicable box with absolutely nothing on it.

Playtime.

----------


## Ayush_007

Thanxxxx i'll dwnload it ASAP............

----------


## yongkypod

Thank you

----------


## peteyjared

woots! awesome! thanks a bunch! =]

----------


## zhenyang0703

Thanks for your sharing, it can help me to learn Ubuntu effectively.

----------


## Timmer1240

Thanks will download!

----------


## ganja farmer i

blessings :Popcorn:

----------


## parvez80

Thank you for a great thread like this............
..........keep it up............whether there is any thread for free 'ubuntu kung fu'.
.................thanks bro.......... :Very Happy:

----------


## SpeedGonzo

Just wanted to say "Thanks" !

PS: I couldn't find a "Thank You" button

----------


## kalathoor

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It



cannot download

----------


## Dsafire

Thanks! Sending my Mom (keeper of the zombie PCs) over too. I keep telling her if she insists on resurrecting a P1 to try Ubuntu...

----------


## Mahngiel

> cannot download


Sure you can, i've extracted the link for you to click on: [link].  Happy Learning!

----------


## Bronco24

TKS for pocketbook. It's realy good Guide for Beginners.
 :Razz:

----------


## Catsh

Thank you for such a good guide book! Very good for ubuntu beginners!

----------


## madhanmech

wooow,thks a lot, i really appriceate tht ,,a neat guide for begineers :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## protpisys

thanks

----------


## same.500

thank you for the guide. It well help aloot.

----------


## c.c.rascal

thanks a for the guide gonna get down to reading it in the morning cant wait thanks a lot

----------


## mnaz

Thanks. Needed this.  :Wave:

----------


## nikef

Thanks ,been with ubuntu for 3 yrs now ,so not quite a newby but you learn new stuff all the time  :Razz:

----------


## RY.Lee

Thanks a lot ~~~
I am just beginning to use Ubuntu . I want to change my laptop OS from Windows XP to Ubuntu. :KDE Star: 

Now I am studying whether the hardware on my laptop can be driven in Ubuntu.

My laptop is Toshiba Tecra M2 .

----------


## ubudog

This guide will definitely help you.  Hope you like Ubuntu!

----------


## Ta0RX

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It




 
How useful for new learners like me ... be sure I'll try to make the best of it.

----------


## Eller200

http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/dow...guide-v1-1.zip

----------


## thestagevu

This book is good for new users who want to learn about ubuntu !! Great book and also its free !! :Very Happy:  
Love ubuntu hate windows !! 
Thanks

----------


## dolomit

thanks for the guide
hope ill make a good use of it
as a linux absolute beginner  :Wink: 

cheers :Wave:

----------


## tbird6820

Great stuff! I downloaded this and have it on my desktop and read it every chance I have Thanks.

----------


## NikoNZ

Give the man a medal - this guide is genius!

----------


## Dr. C

This guide is a little treasure that is still relevant. Thank You.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Faraxit

Thank you very much.

----------


## jodlajodla

delete this post plz... (there is new theme http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1572162 )

----------


## jeremy96

Thanks!

----------


## axi.torvalds

Thank's alot!!

----------


## slimjimno1

Awesome! A not-so-new-noob here. Great for me, and for many others I see! Let Freedom ring!  :Smile:

----------


## mayakrunal

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


Thank you I love it


Mayakrunal...

----------


## keirthomas

Hi, I'm Keir Thomas, the author of the book mentioned here: Ubuntu Pocket Guide. 

I've recently branched out into writing $0.99 books for the Kindle reader. 

More details can be found here:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1709393

Thanks  :KDE Star:

----------


## ubudog

> Hi, I'm Keir Thomas, the author of the book mentioned here: Ubuntu Pocket Guide. 
> 
> I've recently branched out into writing $0.99 books for the Kindle reader. 
> 
> More details can be found here:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1709393
> 
> Thanks


Cool, nice.   :Smile:

----------


## thanhtrixx

I'm a beginer. I think this book will help me so much. Thanks

----------


## balajitac

> Keir Thomas, author of Ubuntu Kung Fu, has release a free pocket guide to Ubuntu. This 170 page great beginners guide to installing and using Ubuntu.
> 
> This guide can be found at http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/.
> 
> Digg It


Thankyou very much

----------


## JSchultheis

Keep up the good work!  :Wave: 


and thank you so much for contributing like that!

----------


## Desktop_n00b

How nice, free books. I will dl asap

----------


## ananthdivakaruni

Hii, thanx for the share.
The guide is very useful. I hope the chapter2 of the guide would be updated soon

----------


## Markg55

Thank you!

----------


## holyshock

i was looking for a simple guide for ubuntu, thanks for this!

----------


## Lateralus138

Thank you for this guide, at this point I am pretty familiar with Linux in general, but I advocate to everyone I know to try Linux and to start with Ubuntu.  Perfect.

----------


## sammyjack

Just what I was looking for! Thanks!

----------


## forrestcupp

Is this guide still relevant 3.5 years later?

----------


## Lateralus138

> Is this guide still relevant 3.5 years later?


Some parts are. I just read much of it today and not all of it is, but there are valid things in it like ways to use the terminal and so forth. But you are correct it needs a revision. But I am  thankful it exists at all, no one had to take the time to write it.

It also gives explanations on things like the way the versions are named and numbered and the history and foundation behind it. That is quite relevant; at least to me.

----------


## vishnunath

Thank you.. im new to ubuntu and the guide is good...

----------


## Gamer Boy

Thanks! I'll be reading through that!

----------


## agnaldops

thank you!!!!

----------

